# Musterungsbescheid?



## fst (21. Juni 2009)

Ja folgendes...ich wollte mal fragen wann eig der brief kommt in dem steht das man zur musterung muss?

im voraus schonmal danke für alle antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

Unterschiedlich. Bei mir kam er erst mit 18. Bei einem Kumpel mit 16.
Aber egal wann er kommt, man freut sich immer.^^


----------



## Night falls (21. Juni 2009)

Übermorgen.


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2009)

Fubbel schrieb:


> Aber egal wann er kommt, man freut sich immer.^^



Bahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir kam er mit 19 glaub ich.


----------



## fst (21. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Übermorgen.




XD schon klar übermorgen XDD


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

je nachdem was auf deinem zettel stand wie lang du noch zur schule gehst dauert es etwas. geburtsdatum spielt auch eine rolle, aber du kannst dir sicher sein , ihn im verlaufe des 19ten lebensjahres zu bekommen. wenn du der dritte sohn bist und deine 2 älteren brüder schon zivil oder aga erledigt haben, bist du von freigestellt.


----------



## Sneedlewood (21. Juni 2009)

Mein ersten Brief vom Bund habe ich mit 18 bekommen ... 

Den Musterungsbescheid ca ein halbes Jahr vor Ausbildungsende!


----------



## Bankchar (21. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab mein mit 17 bekommen. Ging damals aber zum Glück noch zur Schule und hab seitdem auch nix mehr von denen gehört. :>


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Juni 2009)

wenn du 18 bist dürfte der im vorletzten schuljahr kommen.


----------



## fst (21. Juni 2009)

nicht das ihr es falsch versteht ich will mal berufssoldat werden, also wenn jemand tipps hat oder aus seiner bundeswehrzeit erzählen kann dann soll er es tun.oder wie es so bei der musterung ablief...


----------



## Ol@f (21. Juni 2009)

Wie lang gehst du denn noch zur Schule?
Ich hab meinen ersten Brief mit 16 bekommen. Im Laufe der Zeit hab ich dann noch so 1, 2 Briefe bekommen wegen Schulbescheinigung etc.

Ein Freund hat sich extra früher mustern lassen (18 Jahre), obwohl er noch zur Schule geht.  Die meisten erhalten den dann aber mit 19 Jahren (hängt aber vom Bildungsstand ab).


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> nicht das ihr es falsch versteht ich will mal berufssoldat werden, also wenn jemand tipps hat oder aus seiner bundeswehrzeit erzählen kann dann soll er es tun.oder wie es so bei der musterung ablief...


musterung ist relativ unerheblich was berufssoldat angeht. an den medizinischen sachen kannst du eh nix ändern. dann hast du noch nen test der die gebiete mathe physik, deutsch, logik umfasst dessen schwierigkeitsgrad von deiner schulbildung abhängt. heißt, einfach das angucken was man grad in der schule so macht.
für die berufssoldatlaufbahn musst du zunächst soldat auf zeit werden. sprich offizier oder unteroffizier. da hast du nochmal tests die wesentlich wichtiger sind.
nach ende deiner verpflichtungszeit hast du dann die möglichkeit dich weiter zu verpflichten und berufssoldat zu werden. allerdings solltest du dir da keine illusionen machen denn der bedarf an berufssoldaten ist gering von daher findet dort noch mehr als bei zeitsoldaten eine bestenauswahl statt.


----------



## fst (21. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> musterung ist relativ unerheblich was berufssoldat angeht. an den medizinischen sachen kannst du eh nix ändern. dann hast du noch nen test der die gebiete mathe physik, deutsch, logik umfasst dessen schwierigkeitsgrad von deiner schulbildung abhängt. heißt, einfach das angucken was man grad in der schule so macht.
> für die berufssoldatlaufbahn musst du zunächst soldat auf zeit werden. sprich offizier oder unteroffizier. da hast du nochmal tests die wesentlich wichtiger sind.
> nach ende deiner verpflichtungszeit hast du dann die möglichkeit dich weiter zu verpflichten und berufssoldat zu werden. allerdings solltest du dir da keine illusionen machen denn der bedarf an berufssoldaten ist gering von daher findet dort noch mehr als bei zeitsoldaten eine bestenauswahl statt.




sowieso erstmal SAZ die meisten berufssoldaten waren SAZ für 12 jahre und haben sich in dieser zeit noch weitergebildet und erfahrungen gesammelt...also mach ich mir da eig keine gedanken^^


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> sowieso erstmal SAZ die meisten berufssoldaten waren SAZ für 12 jahre und haben sich in dieser zeit noch weitergebildet und erfahrungen gesammelt...also mach ich mir da eig keine gedanken^^


die weiterbildung beruht nicht auf freiwilligkeit. als offizier ist ein studium(es sei denn man ist auch pilot) pflicht, sowie als unteroffizier eine berufsausbildung. alle anderen neben dir haben also auch eine weiterbildung. um dann als berufssoldat übernommen zu werden musst du dich in deinem feld schon abgehoben haben. du musst bedenken das deutschland eigentlich kaum bedarf an berufssoldaten hat. es gibt genügend nachschub über die zeitsoldaten. nur um die mal die zahlen für die offiziersbewerber zu zeigen. pro jahr bewerben sich ca. 12000-16000 für diese laufbahn. 9000 davon schafen es mit ihrer bewerbung weiter zu kommen. durch eine weitere vorauswahl werden dann nur 6000 ins OPZ in Köln zum dreitägigen Test eingeladen (verteilt übers ganze jahr zwischen oktober und juli) am ende sind nur 4000 offizierstauglich, aber studiumsplätze hat die bundeswehr nur knapp 2000 zu vergeben. das heißt von den ehemals 12000-16000 werden nur 2000 offizier. nach deinen 13 jahren dienstzeit musst du dich aus der masse heraus tun um jetzt als berufssoldat übernommen zu werden. 
zu blauäugig solltest du also nicht an die sache herran gehen. wie gesagt solltest du dich mal fragen was die bundeswehr mit den ganzen berufssoldaten im alter über 30 anfangen soll. für die auslandseinsätze gibt es genügend "frischfleisch" und nach oben hin verengt sich die führungsspitze stark


----------



## fst (21. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> die weiterbildung beruht nicht auf freiwilligkeit. als offizier ist ein studium(es sei denn man ist auch pilot) pflicht, sowie als unteroffizier eine berufsausbildung. alle anderen neben dir haben also auch eine weiterbildung. um dann als berufssoldat übernommen zu werden musst du dich in deinem feld schon abgehoben haben. du musst bedenken das deutschland eigentlich kaum bedarf an berufssoldaten hat. es gibt genügend nachschub über die zeitsoldaten. nur um die mal die zahlen für die offiziersbewerber zu zeigen. pro jahr bewerben sich ca. 12000-16000 für diese laufbahn. 9000 davon schafen es mit ihrer bewerbung weiter zu kommen. durch eine weitere vorauswahl werden dann nur 6000 ins OPZ in Köln zum dreitägigen Test eingeladen (verteilt übers ganze jahr zwischen oktober und juli) am ende sind nur 4000 offizierstauglich, aber studiumsplätze hat die bundeswehr nur knapp 2000 zu vergeben. das heißt von den ehemals 12000-16000 werden nur 2000 offizier. nach deinen 13 jahren dienstzeit musst du dich aus der masse heraus tun um jetzt als berufssoldat übernommen zu werden.
> zu blauäugig solltest du also nicht an die sache herran gehen. wie gesagt solltest du dich mal fragen was die bundeswehr mit den ganzen berufssoldaten im alter über 30 anfangen soll. für die auslandseinsätze gibt es genügend "frischfleisch" und nach oben hin verengt sich die führungsspitze stark




keine sorge...ich war beim WDB und kenne auch einige leute beim bund die eine höhere position haben...und in diesen zeiten ist der bedarf and berufssoldaten gestiegen und nicht gesunken


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> keine sorge...ich war beim WDB und kenne auch einige leute beim bund die eine höhere position haben...und in diesen zeiten ist der bedarf and berufssoldaten gestiegen und nicht gesunken


ich war erst letzte Woche im OPZ und da wurde uns in einem Vortrag genau das gegenteil gesagt. So "wenig" mandate Deutschland im ausland hat, da braucht man einfach nicht so viele. was denkst du denn wofür berufssoldaten mit über 30 überall eingesetzt werden sollen?

edit: das sagt wikipedia : Berufssoldaten werden mittels einer Bestenauslese aus bewährten Zeitsoldaten rekrutiert, die jährlich stattfindende Auswahlkonferenz entscheidet nach Eignung, Leistung und Befähigung der einzelnen Bewerber und wählt dann einen Bruchteil aus allen Bewerbern aus (ca. 4 Bewerber pro freie Stelle).


----------



## fst (21. Juni 2009)

dann muss man sich halt beweisen,und wenn die bundeswehr nicht will geht man ebend woanderst hin^^


----------



## Haxxler (21. Juni 2009)

Ich hab meinen erst mit 21 bekommen. Weiss auch nicht warum das bei manchen so lange dauert und bei manchen nicht.


----------



## Stress05 (21. Juni 2009)

Ich hab in mit 16 Bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen erst mit 21 bekommen. Weiss auch nicht warum das bei manchen so lange dauert und bei manchen nicht.



Das ist bei denen System ... oder so.^^

Hat bei mir auch nen Jahr gedauert, bis die endlich gecheckt hatten, dass ich aufgrund einer Knochenkrankheit garnicht erst zur Musterung muss.


----------



## Benrok (21. Juni 2009)

Meiner kam mit 19.
Aber musste nicht hin da mein Onkel Arzt ist und ...


----------



## fst (21. Juni 2009)

oha^^ dass es bei manchen so lange dauert is echt komisch...


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> je nachdem was auf deinem zettel stand wie lang du noch zur schule gehst dauert es etwas. geburtsdatum spielt auch eine rolle, aber du kannst dir sicher sein , ihn im verlaufe des 19ten lebensjahres zu bekommen. wenn du der dritte sohn bist und deine 2 älteren brüder schon zivil oder aga erledigt haben, bist du von freigestellt.


ich werd demnächst 20 (also im juli) und er kam noch nicht also toi toi toi


----------



## fst (21. Juni 2009)

verstehe nicht was ihr fürn problem habt 3 monate eures lebens bei der bundeswehr zu verbringen...ist ja auch nicht grad die härteste armee der welt und ne ausbildung an der waffe kann keinem mann schaden..... pussys^^


----------



## Fubbel (21. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> verstehe nicht was ihr fürn problem habt 3 monate eures lebens bei der bundeswehr zu verbringen...ist ja auch nicht grad die härteste armee der welt und ne ausbildung an der waffe kann keinem mann schaden..... pussys^^



Hat auch was ideologisches.
Gehen wir davon aus, dass ich nicht körperlich beeinträchtigt wäre, wäre ich trotzdem nicht zur Bundeswehr gegangen. Einfach aus persönlicher Überzeugung.

Das ich keinen Zivildienst machen muss, ist dabei nur Glück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (21. Juni 2009)

Meiner kam kurz nach meinem 17. Geburtstag.... hab schon gedacht, so spät noch ne Karte? von wem issen die? Kreiswehrersatzamt? *Nein!*

....nicht einmal gratuliert haben die :>


----------



## fst (22. Juni 2009)

jo..ich will diesen thread jetzt aber schliesen hier sammeln sich wieder nur wehrdienstverweigerer....wie schließt man ihn?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Juni 2009)

Gar nicht, kann nur ein Mod.


----------



## Fubbel (22. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> jo..ich will diesen thread jetzt aber schliesen hier sammeln sich wieder nur wehrdienstverweigerer....wie schließt man ihn?



Garnicht, das können nur Mods.

Hast Du was gegen Wehrdienstverweigerer?


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> verstehe nicht was ihr fürn problem habt 3 monate eures lebens bei der bundeswehr zu verbringen...ist ja auch nicht grad die härteste armee der welt und ne ausbildung an der waffe kann keinem mann schaden..... pussys^^


sone aussage und du bist im persönlichen interview durchgefallen.
ich hab das gefühl bei dir herrscht große unkenntniss über die deutsche bundeswehr. ich würde dir ans herz legen einen termin bei deinem kreiswehrersatzamt zu machen und mit einem bundeswehrbeauftragten mal vernünftig über karrieremöglichkeiten in der bw zu reden.


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> ausbildung an der waffe kann keinem mann schaden..... pussys^^



Wie so ich kann doch mit einer waffen Umgehen ich ich spiele counter Strike Source und COD4 da hab ich alles gelernt was man wissen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Juni 2009)

Wer ne Waffe meint zu brauchen, hat sonst nix zu bieten.^^
Was soll ich bitte mit ner Waffe?

Ansonsten hatte ich mit 17 meine 1. Musterung (verweigert).
Mit 22 Jahren wurden ich zur 2. Musterung geladen, bei der ich dann aber als untauglich einstuft wurde.


greetz


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> verstehe nicht was ihr fürn problem habt 3 monate eures lebens bei der bundeswehr zu verbringen...ist ja auch nicht grad die härteste armee der welt und ne ausbildung an der waffe kann keinem mann schaden..... pussys^^


also zum einen sind es 9 Monate die man Grundwehrdienst leistet und zum anderen wäre ich mit deinen Aussagen sehr vorsichtig bei der Bundeswehr,denn die wollen keine Rambos und vor allem würde ich solche Sätze nicht vor den anderen Rekruten erwähnen.die sehen zwar eh schon an deiner Litze,die du bekommst wenn du SAZ werdne willst, das du dich auf Zeit verpflichtest,aber beliebter wirst du bei deinen Kameraden dadurch auch nicht,wenn du schon jetzt so ein loses Mundwerk hast...
und glaub mir,während der ersten Monate wirst du dich gehörig umschauen,denn du wirst der erste sein,der irgend ein scheiss Dienst bekommt und der letzte,der das Zirkeltraining verlässt.du wirst richtig bluten in der Ausbildung,denn du musst immer besser sein als die Grundwehrdienstleistenden.mal sehen ob du das hältst was du hier so rumposaunst.du wärst nicht der erste Anwärter der verheult die Bundeswehr verlässt...


----------



## Stancer (22. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube Fst hat ein wenig falsche Vorstellungen was die Bw betrifft.

Man kann übrigens auch ein Schülerpraktikum bei der Bundeswehr machen. Da nimmst du dann für 1 oder 2 Wochen normal am Dienstalltag teil und kannst dir einen Einblick holen. Ist normalerweise kein Problem.

Sowas empfehle ich dir. 
Mit Rambos die wild ballernd durch den Wald laufen und sich in den Matsch werfen hat die Bw relativ wenig zu tun. Du wirst dich als SaZ eh spezialisieren müssen, d.h. noch bevor du dahin gehst, musst du wissen welche Truppengattung und Ausbildung du haben willst. 

Am besten du gehst mal zu deinem Kreiswehrersatzamt und sprichst da mit nem Wehrdienstberater und fragst da auch direkt ob du ein Schülerpraktikum machen kannst.


----------



## crankworx (22. Juni 2009)

Bei mir kam mit 16 einer, danach nix mehr.

Hab mich dann mit 20 selbst gemeldet,
weil ich die 9 Monate machen wollte. :-)

Bei nem Freund von mir kam garnix und
der is mittlerweile 24. Kann also auch passieren.


----------



## Cørradø (22. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> jo..ich will diesen thread jetzt aber schliesen hier sammeln sich wieder nur wehrdienstverweigerer....wie schließt man ihn?


ROFL ^^ Und das von jemandem, der das amerikanische THW-Abzeichen als Avatar hat...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit den 3 Monaten meint er wohl die Grundausbildung... den Rest der zeit irgendwo als eierschaukelnder Etappenhengst kann man ja nun wirklich nicht als "Dienst an der Waffe" bezeichnen... *tränenausdenaugenwisch*


> ich hab das gefühl bei dir herrscht große unkenntniss über die deutsche bundeswehr. ich würde dir ans herz legen einen termin bei deinem kreiswehrersatzamt zu machen und mit einem bundeswehrbeauftragten mal vernünftig über karrieremöglichkeiten in der bw zu reden.


Der Aufforderung kann ich mich nur anschliessen...


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Ne ich würde einfach sagen der tüb hat zu viele Kriegs Filme Geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ne ich würde einfach sagen der tüb hat zu viele Kriegs Filme Geschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verbietet filme sie haben negativen einfluss auf die jugend!!!!


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> verstehe nicht was ihr fürn problem habt 3 monate eures lebens bei der bundeswehr zu verbringen...ist ja auch nicht grad die härteste armee der welt und ne ausbildung an der waffe kann keinem mann schaden..... pussys^^



Also 1. ist die Bezeichnung "Berufssoldat" keine Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung sondern sagt nur aus, dass dieser Soldat bis zur Rente Soldat bleibt.

Das ist so aussagekräftig wie wenn du sagst:"Wann kommen die neuen VWs raus? Ich möchte mir einen kaufen!" Aber nicht sagst welches Auto du meinst ob jetzt Käfer, Polo usw.

Bei der Bundeswehr gibt es unterschiedliche Laufbahnen und Arbeitsplätze! Erstmal wäre interessant, was du denn genau dort machen willst.

Und übrigens: Wenn es dir zu lange geht, ruf einfach auf dem KWE (Kreiswehrersatzamt) an und sag ihnen du wärst dann soweit "reisefertig"!

Dann wirst du sicher ziemlich schnell gemustert. Natürlich ist die Bundeswehr nicht die härteste Armee der Welt! Manchen hats nicht gefallen weil sie den körperlichen Anforderungen nicht gewachsen waren, Andere mußten einsehen das es eben auch keine Befehlsarmee ist und Mitdenken als einzelner Soldat auch gefordert wird!

Aber inwiefern du tauglich bist wird sich schon herausstellen.

Ich fand die Zeit bei der Bundeswehr toll! Ich hab auch viele Menschen erlebt die so geredet haben wie du. Leider sind die dann als ziemlich schnell während der Grundausbildung nur noch im Sportanzug angetreten und haben sich krank gemeldet. Äusserst Schade!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (22. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> verbietet filme sie haben negativen einfluss auf die jugend!!!!



da fällt mir ein, das meine mutter kasetten weggeworfen hat, weil paar kids, die die band gehört haben, ein baby lebendig begraben haben... hat die gedacht, ich würd das auch machen... hammer hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mist war ot... muss ich nu was zum topic sagen?
ich durfte damals ned zur bw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dabei wollte ich schon hin, als ich erst 9 war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal irgendwo ne lustige Geschichte gelesen (war glaub ich in ner Zeitung oder so), laut welcher ein Mann keinen Musterungsbescheid bekommen hat. Als er 25 wurde, ging er der Sache dann mal nach und hat rausgefunden, dass er scheinbar beim Militär als Frau eingetragen worden war, statt als Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja obs stimmt, keine Ahnung, fand ich aber ganz nett die Geschichte.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Ach ja, das Militär.

Nach 2 1/2 Wochen, wobei mindesten 1 1/2 Wochen auf der Krankenstation waren, durfte ich mit dem Stempel "untauglich" wieder nach Hause. Das war mit Abstand das Beste was ich in meiner Militärzeit erlebt habe. Ach ja, das üben mit einem Rollstuhl nur auf den Hinterrädern zu fahren war echt lustig oder den anderen aus dem Fenster zu  zu sehen wie sie bei über 30°C mit vollem Gepäck von ihrem 10 km Marsch zurück kamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und was das ganze mit der Waffe angeht ist doch total bescheuert. Da muss man sich genua so hinstellen und bla bla bla. Da hab ich den Typen mal gefragt ob er wirklich glaube das wenn der Feind auf mich zu käme ich noch gucken würde ob meine Beine im richtigen Winkel sind und mein Arm einen 90° Winkel zum Körper hat. Hat ihm leider nicht so gefallen die Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wan wird dieser schei** Verein endlich abgeschafft. Total unnütz und nur Steuergeldverschwendung.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Juni 2009)

den ersten Brief zur Regestierung habe ich mit 16 Jahren bekommen. 

Die Einladung zur Musterung hatte ich mit 20 Jahren bekommen. Mein Chef war nicht gerade begeistert das ich mir Sonderurlaub nehmen musste.

Die Musterung selber dauerte bei mir nur paar Minuten. War sehr schnell ausgemustert.

Der Arzt hat zu seinen Kollegen den Daumen nach unten gezeigt und gesagt "Herr ... wir mustern sie aus sind sie damit einverstanden"?   (Natürlich war ich damit einverstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war ja auch mein Ziel).

Danach habe ich einen schönen Tag in der City verbracht auf Kosten der Firma/Staat

Lang lebe die Ausmusterung sowas bekommt man nur einmal im Leben wenn man Glück hat.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2009)

Made my day!

Der TE scheint in der Tat ein kleines bißchen unter Realitätsverlust zu leiden.
Erstmal informieren, dann Rambo spielen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab Zivildienst gemacht und kann es jedem nur empfehlen. Ist etwas sozial wertvolles und man lernt fürs Leben. 
Die Bezahlung ist der letzte Dreck aber was muss das muss nech... ^^

Hier entwickelt sich bestimmt wieder eine Bundeswehr/Zivildienst Diskussion.


----------



## SicVenom (22. Juni 2009)

erster bescheid kam mit 17, schulbestätigungsformular hingeschickt und die sache war für ein jahr gegessen.
anfang diesen jahres (zur der zeit grad 18 geworden) wieder ein bescheid bekommen, weil ich 1 jahr vor beendigung der schule war.
hingegangen und dank asthma und schauspielkunst ausgemustert xD

ich denke mal das eines der einzugskriterien das theoretische schuljahr ist, da alle meine freunde im laufe der 12 (also kurz vorm abi) gemustert wurden.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach und was das ganze mit der Waffe angeht ist doch total bescheuert. Da muss man sich genua so hinstellen und bla bla bla. Da hab ich den Typen mal gefragt ob er wirklich glaube das wenn der Feind auf mich zu käme ich noch gucken würde ob meine Beine im richtigen Winkel sind und mein Arm einen 90° Winkel zum Körper hat. Hat ihm leider nicht so gefallen die Frage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du schonmal Kampfsport gemacht? Warum lernst du dich da richtig abzurollen? Wenn dich jemand schuckt, wie sollst du dich dann noch richtig abrollen? Ist das nicht auch lächerlich? Und da gibts auch nen "sicheren Stand". 

Sind jetzt die Bundeswehr und sämtliche Kampfsportler dumm oder du einfach unzureichend informiert?

Egal worum es geht, wo man reflexartig handeln muß hat man nicht noch lange Zeit sich Gedanken darüber zu machen! Deshalb traniert man es in Ruhe, ja schon "drillmäßig" wieder und wieder bis man die "gewünschte Position" schon reflexartig einnimmt.

Ziel ein Drillausbildung ist es zum Beispiel einen Bewegungsablauf völlig zu automatisieren, so dass die Person in schon ausführt, ohne darüber nachzudenken. Wer muß schon noch beim normalen Fahrradfahren auf sein Gleichgewicht achten?

Beim schießen ist zum Beispiel die richtige Position der Beine wichtig um einen sicheren Stand zu haben. Gleichzeitig hebt man die Waffe in einer bestimmten Art (je nach Waffe) um sie fest zu halten und gleichzeitig ruhig zielen zu können.

Bei dem G3 (ehemalige Stanwaffe der BW) war das extrem wichtig! Diese Waffe hat einen starken Rückstoss (Kaliber 7,62 mm). Was ist das? Ein Rückstoss? Der Schlagbolzen zündet die Partrone, das Pulver explodiert und während das Geschoß durch das Rohr die Waffer verläßt, wird der Verschluß (der hinter dem Rohr die Patrone abriegelt um genügend Druck aufzubauen und somit die Explosion zwingt, den Geschoßkopf nach vorne heraus zu schiesen) wieder nach hinten "geschleudert". Der Verschluß saust in die hinterste Stellung zurück, wirft dabei die leere Hülse aus und wieder vor, beim vorfahren nimmt er gleich die nächste Patrone mit.

Bei Dauerfeuer bedeutet das, diese metallische Teil hämmert nur so von vorne nach hinten und wieder zurück. Ist die Waffe nicht direkt an der Schulter eingeklemmt, dann ist der Rückstoß in etwa so, wie wenn dir jemand die Schulterstütze mit einer Hand voll gegen die Schulter haut. Liegt sie an aber du hast sie nicht stark genug dagegen gepresst wird sie auch ein wenig in deine Richtung zurück kommen. Das gefährliche daran ist der Umstand, dass du dein Zielauge direkt hinter der Kimme hast und die dir somit gleich mal ein "blaues Auge" verpaßt. 

Also muß praktisch der Rückschlag der Waffe, durch die fest an den Körper gepresste Waffe langsam in der Beinhaltung ausklingen. Stehst du nicht sicher, kannst du genauso umfallen. 

Dein Vorgesetzter wußte das es wichtig war, aber entweder er konnte es nicht so erklären oder er hatte keine Lust dazu weil er dich eh schon als "ausgemustert" ansah.

Ich weiß es nicht, aber man sollte sich wenigstens informieren bevor man etwas als "unsinnig" erklärt, was man nicht weiß.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Und trotzdem werden sich dann im Ernstfall vieleicht gerade mal 1% an diese "Regeln" halten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Und trotzdem werden sich dann im Ernstfall vieleicht gerade mal 1% an diese "Regeln" halten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann wurde das Ziel bei der Drillausbildung nicht erreicht. Normalerweise wird JEDER der öfter mit dem Umgang von Waffen geschult wird automatisch die Richtige Haltung einnehmen.

Nur wird das von Wehrpflichtigen gefordert? Heute sicher nicht mehr! Die Wehrpflicht dient dazu, dass man ein "Inaktive Reserve" hat. Sprich man bildet aus, zeigt was Grundsätzlich wichtig ist, übt es ein paar mal und gut ist. Ziel der Wehrpflicht ist immernoch Landesverteidigung. Und solange wir keinen großen Feind haben müssen die Leute es nur mal gesehen, gehört und geübt haben.

Wenn dann wirklich was passieren würde, könnte man sie innerhalb von 2 Wochen wieder fit machen. Sie haben das alles schonmal gesehen und gemacht. Und auch wenn es länger her ist, binnen von Tagen wären sie wieder "fit".

Das ist wieder wie mit dem Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## Philister (22. Juni 2009)

lade in der zeit, dann knallt es in der not. alte ducksche schiessbüchsenweisheit.


----------



## Rappi (22. Juni 2009)

Ich hab meinen vor rund 3 Wochen bekommen. Bin nun 17 1/2 Jahre alt. Zwei Bekannte im gleichen Alten, haben ihn ebenfalls dann bekommen.


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das ist wieder wie mit dem Fahrrad fahren.



Fahrrad fahren muss man doch nicht mehr üben, Und wohl kaum auch den Waffen Gebrauch Wehrdienst ist ja gut falls wie mal Angegriffen werden das man Innerhalb von paar Stunden Breit ist den Feind in gegen zu treten.


----------



## Fubbel (22. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Fahrrad fahren muss man doch nicht mehr üben, Und wohl kaum auch den Waffen Gebrauch Wehrdienst ist ja gut falls wie mal Angegriffen werden das man Innerhalb von paar Stunden Breit ist den Feind in gegen zu treten.



Klar, wenn Du Dir die Schulter auskugeln willst. Dein Auge verlieren willst, DANN brauchst Du keine Ausbildung an der Waffe.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juni 2009)

Des dürfte Schulabhängig sein ich hatte dies Jahr meine Schule fertig kamm erdieses Jahr mit 18 Freund is 19 hat aber noch 2 jahre Schule und bei dem kamm noch keiner


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Fubbel schrieb:


> Klar, wenn Du Dir die Schulter auskugeln willst. Dein Auge verlieren willst, DANN brauchst Du keine Ausbildung an der Waffe.



Ich Meinte da mit das man falls Krieg ausbricht den waffen gebrauch nicht noch mal üben muss. wenn man den Wehrdienst gemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich war mal im Schützen freien ich weiss also durch aus wie man eine waffe halte muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn dann wirklich was passieren würde, könnte man sie innerhalb von 2 Wochen wieder fit machen. Sie haben das alles schonmal gesehen und gemacht. Und auch wenn es länger her ist, binnen von Tagen wären sie wieder "fit".
> 
> Das ist wieder wie mit dem Fahrrad fahren.


jo,kann ich als alter Reservist bestätigen.ich wurde zwar damals zum Scharfschützen ausgebildet und hab dadurch eine gewisse Bindung zum G3,aber selbst die Reserve-Säcke aus der Inst und dem Nachschub haben nach dme ersten Tag ihre Standardwaffe wiedererkannt


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Und ich war mal im Schützen freien ich weiss also durch aus wie man eine waffe halte muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meinst du den Satz im Ernst?ich denke du meinst mit Schützen freien einen Schützenverein...oder?
falls ja willst du doch wohl nicht ein Kleinkalibergewehr mit einem G3 vergleichen,ausser das du weisst wann du das falsche Ende anschaust...
gerade wo wir über den Rückstoß von Waffen geschrieben haben...


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wuhu !!!


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> meinst du den Satz im Ernst?ich denke du meinst mit Schützen freien einen Schützenverein...oder?
> falls ja willst du doch wohl nicht ein Kleinkalibergewehr mit einem G3 vergleichen,ausser das du weisst wann du das falsche Ende anschaust...
> gerade wo wir über den Rückstoß von Waffen geschrieben haben...


Ich hab da auch mit Gross Kalibringen waffen Geschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Ruck stoss ist wohl heute tu tage kein Grosses Problem wenn eine Frau genug Kraft hat (nein ich bin nicht frauen Feindlich) AR-15 Bitte Klicken Schissen kan (so was ändlich es wie eine m4a1) 

Wirt es ja Wohl mann locker Schafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (22. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch mit Gross Kalibringen waffen Geschossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Man beachte, dass die kleine in deinem Video die richtige Technik beherrscht.

Gegenbeispiel Dieser Freund


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Juni 2009)

ob sie auch bei der Army war und gedrillt wurde?

Ich bin der klaren überzeugung, dass der Wehr/Zivildienst ein verschwendetes jahr ist.
Jaja jetzt kommt wieder das von wegen Lebenserfahrung und pussy... is mir wayne.
1 jahr is ein jahr

Wenn man permanent die Zeiten für die Schule und das Studium verkürzt, um mit Europa mitzuhalten, aber gleichzeitig einem 9 Monate klaut find ich mehr als idiotisch


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Fahrrad fahren muss man doch nicht mehr üben, Und wohl kaum auch den Waffen Gebrauch Wehrdienst ist ja gut falls wie mal Angegriffen werden das man Innerhalb von paar Stunden Breit ist den Feind in gegen zu treten.



Das war so gemeint: Wer jahrelang nicht mehr Fahrrad gefahren ist wackelt erstmal ein wenig drauf rum, trotzdem ist er in kürzester Zeit wieder dabei normal zu fahren.


Wer jahrelang aus der Bundeswehr draussen ist hat am Anfang auch nicht mehr die Routine an der Waffe die er mal hatte.

Davon abgesehen ist die Ausbildung ja "etwas" umfangreicher. 

- Umgang mit Waffen & Munition
- Taktische Zeichen, Alamierungen, Signale, Skizzen
- Ausbau von Stellungen & Sicherungen von Einrichtungen
- Wach & Schutzdienst
- Meldewege & Funkfrequenzen sowie die Funkbereiche, Natobuchstabieralphabet
- Herstellen von Marsch & Kampfbereitschaft


----------



## Shaggie (22. Juni 2009)

jo
also bei kam erst ein schreiben das ich nun alt genug für die Musterung sei, da war ich 17.
Und dann mit 19 wurde ich erst zur Musterunhg geladen


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch mit Gross Kalibringen waffen Geschossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


deine Rechtschreibung schafft mich auch ...


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Man beachte, dass die kleine in deinem Video die richtige Technik beherrscht.
> 
> Gegenbeispiel Dieser Freund



Gut Stimmt auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT:
LordofDemons Tija ich kann halt den Feind ohne waffe Besingen Ich kann in alleine Durch meine Rechtschreibung töten^^


----------



## Cørradø (22. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> 1 jahr is ein jahr


...und neun Monate sind *k*ein Jahr!


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> ...und neun Monate sind *k*ein Jahr!


ach komm 9 monate dann haste noch 3 monate in dem jahr und da nimmt dich kein ausbildungsbetrieb und studium kannste dann auch vergesssen für die restliche zeit also haste n ganzes jahr verschenkt


----------



## Cørradø (22. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach komm 9 monate dann haste noch 3 monate in dem jahr und da nimmt dich kein ausbildungsbetrieb und studium kannste dann auch vergesssen für die restliche zeit also haste n ganzes jahr verschenkt


So hab ich das nie gesehen... Zu meiner Zeit warens noch 10 Monate (!) und ich konnt trotzdem - Resturlaub - zum Sommersemester anfangen und hab damit lediglich ein Semester "verloren". Ich kann immo nimmer nachvollziehen wie das exakt ablief, aber wenn man sein Leben ein bisschen durchstrukturiert, dann geht das bei 9 Monaten allemal.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> So hab ich das nie gesehen... Zu meiner Zeit warens noch 10 Monate (!) und ich konnt trotzdem - Resturlaub - zum Sommersemester anfangen und hab damit lediglich ein Semester "verloren". Ich kann immo nimmer nachvollziehen wie das exakt ablief, aber wenn man sein Leben ein bisschen durchstrukturiert, dann geht das bei 9 Monaten allemal.


naja gut soll es so sein studium kenn ich mich nicht so aus aber wie ises in ner lehre bzw. danach

dein Betrieb muss dich mal schnell für 9 Monate ersetzten und dann?? 

Der Betrieb ist nicht verpflichtet dich danach wieder deinem alten Arbeitsplatz zuzuweisen.

Das kann durch aus problematisch werden wie du dir sicher denken kannst :/


----------



## Cørradø (22. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Das kann durch aus problematisch werden wie du dir sicher denken kannst :/


Da geb ich dir recht!


----------



## Stancer (22. Juni 2009)

Ich bin stolzer Zivildienstverweigerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das die Ausbildungen nichts bringen, weil sich im ernstfall keiner dran hält ist natürlich totaler Schwachsinn. Wie schon gesagt wurde, wird versucht dem Soldaten ein Reflexartiges Handeln anzutrainieren. D.h. er denkt nicht mehr über seine Handlung nach, sondern führt sie automatisch aus. Dies erreicht man nur durch permanentes Wiederholen und Drillausbildung.
Wer glaubt im ernstfall in Rambomanier alles auf den Feind zu ballern was er hat liegt ziiemlich falsch. Es gibt ne Schusstechnik mit der man innerhalb 1sek einen gezielten Schuss abgeben kann. Dafür muss aber die Ausgangsposition stimmen, d.h. die Waffe muss in der Pirschhaltung sein. Tritt nun überraschend Feind auf so folgt eigentlich ein automatisierter Ablauf beim trainierten Soldaten. Er macht einen Ausfallschritt nach vorne, reisst die Waffe hoch und setzt sie in die Schulter, nimmt das Ziel auf und feuert. Das ganze nennt sich Reflexschuss und bei gut trainierten dauert das nur 1sek. Sowas lernt man aber nicht von heut auf morgen. Wer wild drauf ballert macht nichts anderes als Munition zu verschwenden. Es ist quasi unmöglich mit dem Gewehr aus der Hüfte heraus geschossen ein Ziel zu treffen, welches mehr als 20m entfernt ist.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das die Ausbildungen nichts bringen, weil sich im ernstfall keiner dran hält ist natürlich totaler Schwachsinn. Wie schon gesagt wurde, wird versucht dem Soldaten ein Reflexartiges Handeln anzutrainieren. D.h. *er denkt nicht mehr über seine Handlung nach*, sondern führt sie automatisch aus. Dies erreicht man nur durch permanentes Wiederholen und Drillausbildung.


*hust* und darum gabs den 2. Weltkrieg *hust*


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach komm 9 monate dann haste noch 3 monate in dem jahr und da nimmt dich kein ausbildungsbetrieb und studium kannste dann auch vergesssen für die restliche zeit also haste n ganzes jahr verschenkt


also wenn ich nach dem 9 monaten auch noch ne freiwillige verlängerung beantrage wird mir die zeit als wartesemester gutgeschrieben und ich denke das ist nicht unbedingt schlecht für den ein oder anderen.



Qonix schrieb:


> *hust* und darum gabs den 2. Weltkrieg *hust*


ohje, dein geschichtslehrer möcht ich nicht sein.


----------



## Stancer (22. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> *hust* und darum gabs den 2. Weltkrieg *hust*



Ich glaube du verstehst das etwas falsch. Hier ist nicht die Rede von "Handeln ohne Nachzudenken" sprich Wahllos auf alles zu schiessen was sich bewegt. Es geht um automatisierte Bewegungen. Antrainierte Reaktionen. Ich bezweifel, das der 2. Weltkrieg ausbrach, weil sich Soldaten Reflexe antrainiert haben.

Um es dir etwas einfacher zu erklären, denn anscheinend bist du ein wenig Begriffsstutzig oder willst es nicht kapieren :

Es gab mal ein Experiment, da hat ein Wissenschaftler einem Hund etwas zu fressen gegeben und dabei jedesmal eine Glocke geläutet. Nach einiger Zeit hat er dann nur diese Glocke geläutet ohne dem Hund etwas zu fressen zu geben. Trotzdem begann der Hund daraufhin Speichel zu produzieren. Das war ein antrainierter Reflex.

Wenn du einen Vergleich auf den Menschen bezogen haben willst : 100m Sprinter trainieren so den Ablauf beim Start. Auch beim Start gibt es spezielle Techniken. Sprinter trainieren diese Technik und starten immer wieder aufs neue. Irgendwann geschieht das ganze dann völlig automatisch. Ansonsten wäre ein Weltrekord von 9,66sek über 100m nicht möglich, wenn der Sprinter nicht Reflexartig startet.
Torhüter mit "Reflexen wie eine Katze" haben auch nichts anderes als antrainierte Reflexe. Das Gehirn führt die Greifbewegung nach dem Ball automatisch aus ohne das der Torwart denken muss "Ich will den Ball fangen, dafür muss ich den linken arm nach oben bewegen"

D.h. aber noch lange nicht, das man keine Kontrolle mehr über sich hat. Man nimmt die gesamte Handlung bewusst wahr und kann jederzeit eingreifen. Lediglich das aktive Denken und die bewusste Befehlsausgabe an den Körper entfallen um Zeit zu sparen.
Bei Soldaten ist das auch nicht anders.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> *hust* und darum gabs den 2. Weltkrieg *hust*



Du machst dich langsam unbeliebt! oO Nicht weil mich deine Meinung auch nur in irgendeiner Form treffen würde sondern weil du so ne Mischung aus Comic/Erzählungen/Bildzeitung/GefährlichenHalbwissen hast!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum gab es den zweiten Weltkrieg? Hat da das Militär geputscht? Nein mitnichten!! Das Volk wurde von einer Propagandapartei manipuliert und in den Krieg geführt!

Was du meinst ist Befehlsarmee! Das die Soldaten danach sagten: "Ich habe nur Befehle befolgt!"

Das würde in der Bundeswehr nicht passieren, weil sie GENAU AUS DIESEM GRUND eine Auftragsarmee wurde! Der einzelne Soldat ist nicht dafür da stumpf Befehle zu befolgen sondern er kriegt Aufträge!

Ich mach dir kurz den Unterschied klar: 
Ein Soldat erhält den Befehl zu warten. Er bleibt dort bis er irgendwann von diesem Befehl "erlöst" wird.

Ein Soldat erhält den Auftrag zu warten, als er bemerkt, dass er vergessen wurde, verlegt er selbständig zurück.


Und vielleicht hast du schonmal was von der "Definition Befehl" gehört sowie von der Vorgesetztenverordnung. Da ist klar geregelt was ein Befehl ist und welcher befolgt/nicht befolgt werden muß!

Z.B. muß ein Befehl gegen die Menschenwürde nicht befolgt werden! Hättest du das gewußt? Ich denke nicht!


Mich beschleicht solangsam der Verdacht du hast Hassgefühle gegen den Bund weil du ausgemustert wurdest. Das sie dir das Gefühl gaben, du wärst nichts Wert oder du das zumindestens so empfunden hast.


Gegenseitiges Verständniss ist immer die Wichtigste Basis für Kommunikation! Du hast nur mal an der Oberfläche "gekratzt" und das meiste garnicht mitgekriegt und natürlich läuft in der Truppe nicht immer alles so wie es soll! Das gibt dir aber noch lange nicht das Recht, ständig alles was du auch nur vorm HörenSagen kennst gegen sie zu verwenden. Dir sollte allein in diesem Thread schon einiges aus einem anderen Licht dargestellt worden sein.

Ich hatte mal einen Soldaten der Ausgemustert wurde. "Psychisch nicht Belastbar" so wird wohl der Befund gelautet haben. Es war nicht einer dieser Verpisser die einfach nur wegen wollten weil sie keinen Bock hatten nein! Das er nicht mehr geschlafen hat, das hat man ihm RICHTIG angesehen. Eines Tages war es soweit. Er durfte seine Sachen packen und gehen. Während die restlichen Soldaten im U-Raum (Unterrichtsraum) waren durfte er sein Zeug packen zum abgeben. Dann kam er zum Ausbilderbüro. Er hat gefragt ob ich kurz Zeit hätte und mitkommen könnte. Er möchte mir was zeigen. 

Auf seiner Stube hat er mir dann Bilder gezeigt. Er war der Leiter vom Jugendrotkreuz und hat sich anscheinend in seinem Heimatort hingebungsvoll um sie gekümmert. Er hat mir Bilder gezeigt wo er mit ihnen irgendwelche Sachen geübt hat, hat mir erzählt was er als alles für sie plant und so weiter und so fort.

Ich hab mir das ganze angehört und die Bilder angesehen und ihn danach gefragt warum er mir die jetzt gezeigt hat. Er meinte "Damit sie nicht meinen das ich Wertlos wäre!" Ich hab ihn dann erklärt, jeder Mensch hat seine Stärken und Schwächen, jeder kann irgendwo positiv oder negativ herausragen bei ihm war es eben so, dass er die Bundeswehr nicht verkraftet, dafür war er anscheinend im Roten Kreuz (versteh bis heute noch nicht warum er überhaupt zum Bund ist und nicht Katastrophenschutz gemacht hat) nicht mehr wegzudenken.

Wenn es deinen Stolz verletzt hat, das du Ausgemustert wurdest oder du immernoch einen Hass gegen die Bundeswehr verspürst, solltest du dir überlegen ob es wirklich an ihr liegt.

Ich weiß nicht was du in deinem Privatleben machst, im Roten Kreuz bist du sicher nicht! So schätz ich dich nicht ein!


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juni 2009)

Ich würde nichtmal sagen, dass es Hass oder eine psychische Abwehrreaktion auf eine Ausmusterung ist, es ist einfach diese unbestimmbare Ablehnung gegen ein Thema, dass einen nicht interessiert und das man, statt es zu ignorieren, aufgrund welcher Gründe auch immer, bei jeder Gelegenheit heruntermacht oder Angehörige verurteilt/beleidigt. 

Meistens wissen die Betroffenen garnicht genau warum, sie glauben einfach eine Meinung zu haben, die stark negativ ist, weil sie von Anderen etwas in dieser Richtung gehört haben oder sich aufgrund Halbwissen eine falsche unreflektierte Meinung gebildet haben. Mit Religion verhält es sich meist genauso..... hauptsache dagegen.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich würde nichtmal sagen, dass es Hass oder eine psychische Abwehrreaktion auf eine Ausmusterung ist, es ist einfach diese unbestimmbare Ablehnung gegen ein Thema, dass einen nicht interessiert und das man, statt es zu ignorieren, aufgrund welcher Gründe auch immer, bei jeder Gelegenheit heruntermacht oder Angehörige verurteilt/beleidigt.



Normalerweise oder Grundsätzlich geb ich dir hier recht, nur bei dem Beitragersteller sehe ich es ein kleinwenig anders. Er hatte die MÖGLICHKEIT da er ja selbst in der Truppe war. Nur anscheinend hat es ihn dort nicht interessiert und jetzt sagt er:

- ich war selbst dort
- es hat mir nicht gefallen

schaut man dann aber sein gefährliches Halbwissen an, so kann man wohl ausschliesen das er auch nur Ansatzweise irgendwas hinterfragt oder sich gar selbst Informationen beschafft hat.

Es ist ein schlichtes "schlechtmachen"!


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2009)

Vllt ist Qonix einfach ein überzeugter Pazifist. ^^

Nur falls es jemanden interessiert: 
Ich hab ZD gemacht und finde es hat mir deutlich mehr gebracht als mir der Bund hätte bringen können. Ich war zwar nicht dort um es direkt zu vergleichen (sonst hätt ich ja keinen ZD gemacht....), aber ich hab mich sehr viel damit beschäftigt wie es dort so ist, bzw. sein soll.

Ich vertrete die Meinung, dass der Bund keineswegs komplett schlecht ist.... es gibt sicher gute Dinge die man fürs Leben mitnimmt, wie beim ZD auch. Aber ich persönlich hab vom ZD irgendwie mehr. Insgesamt vertrete ich halt auch eher eine pazifistische Weltanschauung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Letztlich hat sicher beides seine positiven Aspekte, aus denen man viel fürs Leben mitnehmen kann.
Ob es nun die Frage nach dem richtigen Halten eines G3 oder die Frage nach dem betreuen von Patienten ist...


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juni 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Vllt ist Qonix einfach ein überzeugter Pazifist. ^^
> 
> Nur falls es jemanden interessiert:
> Ich hab ZD gemacht und finde es hat mir deutlich mehr gebracht als mir der Bund hätte bringen können. Ich war zwar nicht dort um es direkt zu vergleichen (sonst hätt ich ja keinen ZD gemacht....), aber ich hab mich sehr viel damit beschäftigt wie es dort so ist, bzw. sein soll.
> ...



1. Ich geb dir vollkommen Recht! Beides hat seine Vor und Seine Nachteile!

2. Solange es keinen Krieg gibt, hast du natürlich mehr fürs Zivielleben gelernt! Absolut korrekt und ich hoffe sogar das es so bleibt!^^

3. Ich bin nur zum Bund weil ich den Zivildienst verweigert hab!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4. Das mit dem halten vom G3 war nur ein Beispiel weil der gute Junge meinte das wäre unnütz und da würd sich eh keiner dran halten. Und er eben anderen ein falsches Bild vermittelt wenn man ihm das nicht erklärt.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Man man, macht ihr wieder aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten.

Ja, ich weiss warum der 2. Weltkrieg ausgebrochen ist und das ganze andere Zeug. Man wird ja wohl noch eine lustige Bemerkung machen dürfen. Darum stand da auch *hust*. Ich fand einfahc die Aussage von wegen ohne Verstand so geil, da man das ja am meisten übers Militär sagt. Da kann man das Hirn ausschalten und muss nur amchen was einem gesagt wird und sich in Alkohol ertränken.

Ich bin eigentlich nur gegen das Militär da dort einfach völlig sinnlos Millionen an Steuergelder verbraten werden. Und das wirklich Sinnlos. "Oh, wird haben 1'000 Schuss zu viel dabei. Dann ballert das Zeug mal nach vorne." Alles selbst mit erlebt und von Freunden gehört.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

also als verschwendungsbeispiel gibt es sicherlich bessere dinge als 1000 schuss die in der produktion nicht mehr als ein paar euro kosten.
als nato mitglied haben wir halt die pflicht uns wenn nötig auch mit waffengewalt für die friedenssicherung überall auf der welt einzusetzen. würden wir das nicht tun, müssten wir wie spanien regelmäßig sanktionen in millionenhöhe bezahlen. das dürfte im endeffekt teurer werden


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Ihr vieleicht, wir nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ihr vieleicht, wir nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schweizer?
in dem fall , muss halt für hilfe bezahlt werden wenn korea kkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ob das dann billig wird wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich nur gegen das Militär da dort einfach völlig sinnlos Millionen an Steuergelder verbraten werden.



Stimmt Total Sinnlos überhaupt eine Armee zu haben? Stimmt Falls wieder mal so Durch Geknallt er Diktator haben So wie der NORDE Korea tüb da ^^  und der die Schweiz angreift  Stehen wir halt mit Unter Hosen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sollte nicht alles zu ernst Genomen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juni 2009)

Uns greiffen die nicht an, sonst sperren wir ihre Konten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

naja, ob nordkorea es interessiert wenn ihr deren schulden sperrt? immerhin gilt nordkorea auch mit zu den größten geldfälschern. mittlerweile jeder 10te dollar in amerika ist wahrscheinlich eine fälschung aus nordkorea(quelle: welt der wunder magazin). damit liegt kim sogar noch vor hitler als geldfälscher


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juni 2009)

Also, ich lehne den Wehrdienst aus Gewissens Gründen ab. Zwar wird mir auch von vielen gesagt, dass das ihre beste Zeit war, dennoch kann ich mich an diesen Gedanken insgesamt nicht anfreunden.

Übrig bleibt mir dann Zivildienst. Eigentlich würde ich lieber direkt anfangen zu studieren, geht bloß leider nicht(, wobei gegen ein "ruhiges" Jahr nach dem Schulstress hab ich im Endeffekt auch nichts).

Kann mich deshalb auch nicht so ganz damit anfreunden.
weitere negative Aspekte wären, dann wie folgt...
Ich kann theoretisch erst ein Jahr später anfangen richtig Geld zu verdienen
Den Job könnten doch lieber Arbeitslose machen, auch wenn dieser nicht gerade gut bezahlt wird (klingt zwar arrogant, aber wäre vllt doch eine bessere Lösung).

positiv: 
ein Jahr "chillen" 
und wie auch öfters beschrieben die Erfahrung (Bsp. soziales Jahr im Ausland), die man dabei sammelt.



Cørradø schrieb:


> Zu meiner Zeit warens noch 10 Monate (!) und ich konnt trotzdem - Resturlaub - zum Sommersemester anfangen und hab damit lediglich ein Semester "verloren". Ich kann immo nimmer nachvollziehen wie das exakt ablief, aber wenn man sein Leben ein bisschen durchstrukturiert, dann geht das bei 9 Monaten allemal.



Naja, leider sind nicht alle Universitäten so flexibel und bieten dann auch beispielsweise nur das Wintersemester zum anfangen an, was dann doch ein bisschen ärgerlich sein kann.


----------



## Stress05 (22. Juni 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> positiv:
> ein Jahr "chillen"



LOL Chillen du bist Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (22. Juni 2009)

Die Bundeswehr verschwendet Geld ? Vollkommen richtig. Die Bundeswehr ist eigentlich das einzige "Unternehmen", welches nur Kosten produziert. Von den paar Verkäufen ausgemusteter Fahrzeuge mal abgesehen.

Sollte man die Bundeswehr deswegen abschaffen ? Nein.

Ich bezweifel nämlich, das 80% der Nutzer hier gar nicht verstehen was der Sinn und Zweck einer Armee ist. Die meisten würden nun "Kriege führen" sagen aber das ist nur teilweise richtig und die meisten sehen die Bw auch eher als lästig, da man dort zunächst viele negative Erfahrungen macht.

Eine Armee ist aber vor allem eins : Ein politisches Mittel und mittlerweile sogar Handelsgut. Eine Armee kann nicht nur als "Druckmittel" eingesetzt werden. Durch Hilfseinsätze und seien es auch nur Einsätze wie die Überwachung der Wahlen im Kongo verschafft sich die Bundesregierung Vorteile und Vergünstigungen, die man sonst für teures Geld einkaufen müsste. Ohne Armee müssten wir zudem sehr viel öfter den Geldbeutel springen lassen, denn die wenigen Länder in der NATO, die keine eigene Armee besitzen gleichen dies durch die Beigabe von finanziellen Mitteln aus und wer von euch ist bereit mehr Steuern zu bezahlen, damit Deutschland Mitglied der NATO bleibt ?
Einige fragen sich sicher auch : Was hab ich davon, das wir am Afghanistan-Einsatz teilnehmen ? Afghanistan ist arm und hat nichts : Naja zum einen wirkt der Einsatz stabilisierend auf die ganze Region und zum anderen kann ja jeder mal alles aus seiner Wohnung in den Keller räumen, was nicht Made in Germany ist !! Da bleibt ausser den Holzmöbeln vermutlich nix übrig. Aber so würde es aussehen, wenn sich Deutschland aus der Weltpolitik zurückzieht, abschottet und mit nichts mehr etwas zu tun haben will.

Dazu wird man ohne Armee nicht wirklich ernst genommen in der Welt. Man muss sich nur mal die USA ohne Armee vorstellen. Kein Land würde doch auf die hören, was wollen die USA denn dann auch machen ? Einzig Wirtschaftsmächte können noch einen gewissen Druck auf ein anderes Land ausüben, aber darunter leidet dann auch die Wirtschaftsmacht und wenn das andere Land wirtschaftlich unabhängig ist kann man es eh vergessen.


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> LOL Chillen du bist Lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, werde in so einer Kirche arbeiten, wobei diese in der Stadt eher so Veranstaltungen und so einen Kram plant und da werd ich dann eingesetzt...
Ist nicht wirklich viel. Da hat ein Freund während seines Praktikums gearbeitet.

Ein anderer Freund arbeitet in einem Jugendzentrum. Ist auch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, stelle ich mir aber auch ganz nett vor.

Ein anderer dagegen, arbeitet in einer Schule... nicht so mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CreepingPhobia (22. Juni 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur mal die USA ohne Armee vorstellen. Kein Land würde doch auf die hören, was wollen die USA denn dann auch machen ?



Welch schöne Utopie....

...wäre für den Weltfrieden sicher vorteilhafter....


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> LOL Chillen du bist Lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da musste ich auch schmunzeln!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann das jetzt nicht beurteilen, was du da für ne Arbeit machst in deiner Kirche... aber ich kann dir nur wünschen dass es so chillig is wie du dir das vorstellst. ^^

Ich hab im OP gearbeitet und zwar von morgens bis abends, Blut Schweiß und Tränen sag ich da nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

CreepingPhobia schrieb:


> Welch schöne Utopie....
> 
> ...wäre für den Weltfrieden sicher vorteilhafter....


da wär ich mir nicht so sicher. mir würde es ja schon reichen wenn sie nicht über all weltpolizei spielen


----------



## CreepingPhobia (22. Juni 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Da musste ich auch schmunzeln!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Beim Zivildienst müsen nur die es sich auch so aussuchen richtig malochen. Alle meine Kollegen und ich haben während der 11Monate damals einfach nur ne ruhige Kugel geschoben ;-)


----------



## Philister (22. Juni 2009)

wieder mal die selbe alte pazifistische leier. hier nochmal für alle zum mitschreiben:

realer pazifismus heisst, dass du dir und deinen mitmenschen die folgen anderer gewaltbereiter menschen zumutest. das bedeutet, sehenden auges danebenzustehen, während deine mitmenschen gefoltert, vergewaltigt und ihrer freiheit beraupt werden. daneben gibt es noch den asozialen 'pazifismus', der die vorteile einer befriedeten und militant verteidigten gesellschaft geniesst und sich auch darauf beschränkt.

das was hingegen verlogenerweise auch oft als pazifismus bezeichnet wird, ist das irrationale leugnen der offensichtlichen tatsache, dass es gewaltbereite andere menschen gibt. und dass absolut nichts daran ändern wird, dass diese menschen zu gewalt greifen werden in dem moment wo keine gegengewalt droht.

generell halt ichs da mit george: 'wer auf den krieg vorbereitet ist, kann den frieden am besten wahren'


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2009)

CreepingPhobia schrieb:


> Beim Zivildienst müsen nur die es sich auch so aussuchen richtig malochen. Alle meine Kollegen und ich haben während der 11Monate damals einfach nur ne ruhige Kugel geschoben ;-)



Ich war an meiner Stellenzuweisung nicht ganz unschuldig ^^
Naja dumm gelaufen, aber wie gesagt... viele erfahrungen fürs Leben gemacht.


----------



## CreepingPhobia (22. Juni 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich war an meiner Stellenzuweisung nicht ganz unschuldig ^^
> Naja dumm gelaufen, aber wie gesagt... viele erfahrungen fürs Leben gemacht.



Ist ja auch nix schlimmes bei...hab viel erfahrungen gemacht...wenn auch mehr durch beobachtungen und viele gespräche (war im Altenheim)


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juni 2009)

CreepingPhobia schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nix schlimmes bei...hab viel erfahrungen gemacht...wenn auch mehr durch beobachtungen und *viele gespräche (war im Altenheim)*


wie viele "Aber damals..." hast du gehört?^^


----------



## CreepingPhobia (22. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wie viele "Aber damals..." hast du gehört?^^



Zu viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
besonders viele "Damals....im Krieg...."*gg*


----------



## Viata88 (23. Juni 2009)

naja, Ausmustern geht eigentlich ganz einfach.
Zack zum Arzt, den ein bisschen zulabern, dass man net zum Bund will, bzw ob man eine Bestätigung bekommen kann, ob man gewissen Allergien bzw Migräne hat und des abschicken, hilft zu 90% (war bei meiner Abschlusjahrgang in der Schule so)

Ich persönlich bin zum Bund, weil ich mal was anderes sehen wollte und fand es eigentlich auch ganz gut.
Hätt ich nochmal die Wahl, würd ich wieder hingehen, auch wenn es sehr viel geficke dort gibt (war beim Heer, Gebirgstruppe)


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> also als verschwendungsbeispiel gibt es sicherlich bessere dinge als 1000 schuss die in der produktion nicht mehr als ein paar euro kosten.
> als nato mitglied haben wir halt die pflicht uns wenn nötig auch mit waffengewalt für die friedenssicherung überall auf der welt einzusetzen. würden wir das nicht tun, müssten wir wie spanien regelmäßig sanktionen in millionenhöhe bezahlen. das dürfte im endeffekt teurer werden


wie geil "Friedenssicherung durch Waffengewalt "

seht ihr und sowas widerstrebt mir einfach, klar son paar Terrors werden sich kaum durch schöne Reden aufhalten lassen aber bei Militäreinsätzen kommen fast immer Zivilisten zu Schaden (Kolateralschäden super wort für unschuldig getötete Zivilisten also Frauen, Kinder, Männer die NICHTS mit dem eigendichen Einsatzgrund zu tun haben).

ok ich hab das jetzt mal geschrieben und weiß leider nicht mehr was danach kommen sollte also der eignedlcihe sinn des textes den ich hier schreiben wollte ich posts mal trotzdem vll fällts mir ja wieder ein


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Juni 2009)

sicherlich mag es komisch klingen den frieden durch waffengewalt zu erhalten, aber mir ist keine andere lösung bekannt. was sollte anders denkende extremisten denn in schach halten, wenn nicht waffen? es klingt zwar schön frieden allein durch die macht des wortes zu erreichen, aber wirklich machbar ist das nicht. 
bitte jetzt nicht mit ghandi argumentieren. versuch mal nen ghandi nordkorea in den weg zu stellen. ghandi hätte sich grad mal hingesetzt , da wär schon der panzer über ihn weg.


----------



## Stancer (23. Juni 2009)

Die Diskussion ist halt schwierig und die Meinungen gehen weit auseinander.

Bestes Beispiel ist doch folgendes : 

Terroristen haben ein flugzeug mit 100 Passagieren entführt. Sie steuern auf ein Hochhaus mit 1000 Menschen zu. Soll man das Flugzeug nun abschiessen ? Schiesst man es ab, verursacht man Kollateralschäden (Die unschuldigen Passagiere) rettet aber die 1000 Menschen im Hochhaus. Schiesst man sie dagegen nicht ab entzieht man sich zwar der Verantwortung, die 1000 Menschen im Gebäude überleben vielleicht auch irgendwie aber die 100 menschen im flugzeug sterben auch. Vielleicht überlegen es sich die Terroristen im letzten Moment ja auch nochmal und geben auf.
Das Problem in den Einsätzen ist, das die Terroristen die Zivilbevölkerung als menschliche Schutzschilde benutzt und dann die NATO anprangert. Propaganda eben. Wenn ein Terrorist in ein Wohngebäude läuft und von dort auf euch schiesst, schiesst ihr dann nicht zurück ? Die Alternative dazu wäre, das ihr sterbt !

Und ein Militäreinsatz widerstrebt dem Frieden eben nicht. Viele kommen ja mit dem Beispiel : "Fighting for peace is like fucking for virginity". Man sollte sich mal überlegen wie es in Afghanistan ohne die NATO aussehen würde. Menschenrechte ? Gäbe es quasi nicht. Gleichberechtigung ? Nicht vorhanden. Da frage ich mich wieso ihr so lebt aber dagegen seid, das andere die gleichen chancen in der Welt haben. Ihr könnt ja ansonsten gerne mal versuchen einen Terroristen mit Worten zu überzeugen, das sein Verhalten falsch sei.
Deutschland ist nunmal eine Weltmacht und als solche hat man auch eine gewisse Verantwortung in der Welt. Bei den USA ist das nicht anders. Sie spielen vielleicht Weltpolizei aber über die positiven Dinge redet bei denen ja eh keiner und man stellt sie ständig nur an den Pranger. Eine Vielzahl der Einsätze, die sich vor allem positiv auf den Weltfrieden auswirken werden von den Medien gar nicht verbreitet. Stattdessen liest man nur immer "USA marschieren in Land X ein"


----------



## Cørradø (23. Juni 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> versuch mal nen ghandi nordkorea in den weg zu stellen. ghandi hätte sich grad mal hingesetzt , da wär schon der panzer über ihn weg.


Kennst du den hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 


> Man sollte sich mal überlegen wie es in Afghanistan ohne die NATO aussehen würde.


Ich denke dieses Kapitel sollten wir besser geschlossen lassen. Das ist eine mehr als kontroverse Argumentation.
Die BRD ist zum Glück KEINE "Weltmacht"!
Verantwortung innerhalb der Bündnisse wird übernommen... über das Maß kann man streiten, ja.

Ich denke das Modell Bundeswehr ist eine zeitgemäße Antwort auf die Frage wie man in einer friedlichen Demokratie mit den Streitkräften verfahren kann und sollte. Am besten ist natürlich, wenn man erst gar keine braucht. Da schliess ich mich dann den "pazifismus-argumentierern" an und verweise auf die Simpsons Folge, in der Waffen abgeschafft werden und dann die Aliens mit den Brettern und Nägeln die Erde erobern (oder wie war das?). ^^ Ich mein auch nicht, dass man sich vor ausserirdischen Invasoren fürchten müsste ^^ sondern die Spirale, die dann aufs Neue entsteht ("ich hab ein größeres Brett mit einem größeren Nagel" usw...).



> aber bei Militäreinsätzen kommen fast immer Zivilisten zu Schaden (Kolateralschäden super wort für unschuldig getötete Zivilisten also Frauen, Kinder, Männer die NICHTS mit dem eigendichen Einsatzgrund zu tun haben).


Lass das "fast" weg.

Der TE hat sich schon lang nimmer zu Wort gemeldet.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Lass das "fast" weg.
> 
> Der TE hat sich schon lang nimmer zu Wort gemeldet.


nö das fast hat festen bestandteil darin weil sonst wieder irgend ein klugscheißer einen einsatz hervorzieht in dem mal ausnahmsweise wirklich keiner zu schaden kam aber das auch nur weil im umkreis von 500 km keiner gelebt hat vor genau SOLCHEN klugscheißern will ich mich in dem Fallmal schützen, ich lass meine argumente eh regelmäßig von euch zerpflücken


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (23. Juni 2009)

Durch Drill antrainierte Reflexe beziehen sich sozusagen nur auf die "Arbeitshandlungen" eines Soldaten. Wie bereits gesagt zielt der Drill darauf ab eine Handlung vollkommen zu automatisieren, sie aber während ihrer Ausführung bewußt abbrechen zu können, ohne das man darüber nachdenken muß.

Manche dieser Handlungen werden außerdem so trainiert, das sie erst mit einem Auslösereiz ausgeführt werden. Bestimmte Kommandos oder Licht und Tonsignale z.b.

Das Ziel dieses Drills ist es, die Handlungsfähigkeit der Soldaten kurz vor, während oder auch nach Kampfhandlungen auf den maximalen Stand zu bringen und zu halten. Und um gewisse der Disziplin dienlichen Handlungen auszuführen.

Das Beispiel mit der Waffe wurde ja genannt. Um unter Todesgefahr effektiv handeln zu können darf man nicht nachdenken. Wenn eine Gruppe Soldaten z.b. plötzlich beschossen wird ist keine Zeit zum nachdenken. Die Handlungen "Stellung", "Feuerbereitschaft", "in Anschlag gehen", "Feuer erwidern" müssen automatisch und innerhalb von Sekunden ablaufen, sonst sind alle tot. 
Um eine Waffe auch zielgenau abfeuern zu können, mit ihr feuerbereit zu laufen, allgemein sich soldatisch im Gelände zu bewegen, seine Ausrüstung zu reinigen etc. Dazu Bedarf es dieser autmatisierten Handlungen, deren Art auf maximale Schnelligkeit und Effektivität ausgerichtet sind.

Auf gar keinen Fall darf dieser Drill von, neudeutsch gesprochen, "Prozessen", mit dem Bild eines hirnlosen Soldaten der stumpf Befehle, oder "Arbeitansweisungen" entgegennimmt verwechselt werden.

Der Anteil derjenigen, der freiheitlich-demokratisch denkt, politisch aktiv ist, die Verfassung verteidigt usw, ist unter den Soldaten der Bundeswehr weit größer als im Rest der Bevölkerung.
Staatskunde, Förderung von kritischem Denken, Teamfähigkeit, hinterfragen von Anweisungen, die Lehre des Staatsbürgers in Uniform, der inneren Führung und die Ermutigung zur Mitarbeit, das sind Dinge die die Bundeswehr explizit lehrt.
Und zwar so intensiv lehrt das man für stumpfe und tumbe Verhaltensweisen bestraft wird, in seinem Fortkommen gehemmt wird und gemieden wird.

Es wurde uns eingehämmert das es unsere verdammte Pflicht ist einen nicht rechtmäßigen Befehl zu verweigern. Die Bundeswehr hat als eine von verdammt wenigen Armeen der Welt eigene Stellen, wo ein einzelner Soldat rechtlich gegen Vorgesetzte vorgehen kann. Die Bundeswehr kennt den Rechtsweg für Soldaten, auch das ist beinahe einzigartig.

Den wichtigsten Unterschied der Bundeswehr zu Armeen der Vergangenheit und auch vielen heutigen Armeen findet man im Gelöbnis und Eid der Bundeswehr:

„_Ich schwöre_, der Bundesrepublik Deutschland treu zu dienen und das Recht und die Freiheit des deutschen Volkes tapfer zu verteidigen, _so wahr mir Gott helfe_."

 – §9 Soldatengesetz, Eidesformel für Berufssoldaten und Soldaten auf Zeit
​ „_Ich gelobe_, der Bundesrepublik Deutschland treu zu dienen und das Recht und die Freiheit des deutschen Volkes tapfer zu verteidigen."

 – §9 Soldatengesetz, Gelöbnisformel für Wehrpflichtige Soldaten
​Man sieht ganz klar, das die Bundeswehr NICHT auf eine bestimmte Regierung oder eine Einzelperson eingeschworen wird, sondern explizit darauf, das deutsche Volk zu schützen, die Freiheit und Demokratie dieses Volkes zu verteidigen.
Das mag banal klingen, es hat aber weitreichende Folgen.

Weitere Gesetze untermauern das.
Keine Regierung Deutschlands kann die Armee ohne den Bundestag, die gewählte Volksvertretung entsenden. Selbst der Kriegszustand im Angriffsfall muß,selbst wenn er offensichtlich ist, vom Bundestag beschlossen werden. Diese Regelung ist einzigartig in der Welt.
In den USA ist der Präsident in Krieg und Frieden Oberbefehlshaber der Streitkräfte. Bei uns wird der Bundeskanzler erst im Angriffsfall Oberbefehlshaber. Davor ist es der Verteidigungsminister und der Bundestag. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

Bundeswehrsoldaten nehmen sehr genau wahr was um sie herum vorgeht. Fragt mal Soldaten, was sie z.b. vom Einsatz im Inneren halten? Sie werden fluchen, scharf kritisieren und vehemment ablehnen, eben weil sie sich als Staatsbürger in Uniform sehen, die das Volk schützen sollen, nicht die Regierung.

Es ist eine bodenlose Schande das die öffentliche Wahrnehmung des Bundeswehr global ablehnend gegenüber steht. Dadurch sind unsere Gefallenen der NATO und UNO Einsätze kaum eine Randnotiz in der Zeitung, sie werden beinahe klammheimlich nach Hause gebracht und beerdigt. Weil sich durch diese Stimmung kaum Wählerstimmen für Budgeterhöhungen finden lassen, müssen traumatisierte Soldaten ohne genügende Betreuung weiterleben.
Ein sehr guter Freund von mir mußte das Attentat auf den Bundeswehrbus in Kabul vor einigen Jahren von seinem Patrouillenfahrzeug aus mit ansehen. Er wacht heute noch manchmal schreiend auf, oder greift bei einem lauten Knall (z.b. Flugzeug) reflexartig zur imaginären Waffe. 
Das ist unmenschlich!

Ich bin verdammt stolz darauf das wir es unterdessen schaffen, die Sicherheit dieses Landes aktiv innerhalb der UNO und NATO zu gewährleisten. Jedes afghanische Kind das sicher zur Schule kann wird uns morgen nicht wegbomben wollen, jede afghanische Frau die lesen lernt kann Einfluß ausüben. Und jeder Terrorist der in in deren Rückzugsgebieten gefaßt oder getötet wird, tötet nicht Dutzende Zivilisten. 

Fragt euch mal warum trotz allem die Bundeswehr in Bosnien, Kroatien, Serbien, Kosovo, Afghanistan und Somalia nicht als Besatzungsmacht, mindestens aber als kleinstes Übel angesehen wurde, im Gegensatz zu anderen Armeen der Einsatzkräfte? Das hat seine Gründe.

Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, Idioten und Deppen gibts es überall. Aber generell ist die Bundeswehr eine Armee auf die man zu recht stolz sein kann.

Ob Armeen und Kriege sinvoll sind oder nicht, wir brauchen sie. Einem Taliban, Warlord oder sonstigem Deppen kann man nicht mit Blümchen entgegentreten, ganz zu schweigen davon das wir z.b. als Exportnation stark an einer sicheren und stabilen Region X interessiert sind.

Ich bin zur Zeit Reservist, und werde, falls ich gebraucht werde und der Einsatz verfassungsgemäß, völkerrechtlich korrekt und im Einklang mit Haager Landkriegsordnung und Genfer Konvention steht, jederzeit die Uniform wieder anziehen.

Wie sagte mal mein Leutnant zu mir? "Wir sind diejenigen die dafür sorgen das die Anderen aus einem sicheren und reichen Leben heraus uns schief anlabern dürfen."


----------



## Stancer (23. Juni 2009)

Dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Kennst du den hier?
> Ich denke das Modell Bundeswehr ist eine zeitgemäße Antwort auf die Frage wie man in einer friedlichen Demokratie mit den Streitkräften verfahren kann und sollte. Am besten ist natürlich, wenn man erst gar keine braucht. Da schliess ich mich dann den "pazifismus-argumentierern" an und verweise auf die Simpsons Folge, in der Waffen abgeschafft werden und dann die Aliens mit den Brettern und Nägeln die Erde erobern (oder wie war das?). ^^ Ich mein auch nicht, dass man sich vor ausserirdischen Invasoren fürchten müsste ^^ sondern die Spirale, die dann aufs Neue entsteht ("ich hab ein größeres Brett mit einem größeren Nagel" usw...).
> Der TE hat sich schon lang nimmer zu Wort gemeldet.


also den Chinesen auf dem Bild kennt die chinesische Bevölkerung wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr,denn der wird irgendwo im tiefsten Verlies als politischer Gefangener sein Dasein fristen...
also Beispiel Afghanistan ist gerade die Bundeswehr der Aktivposten in Hinsicht auf friedliche Hilfe beim Wiederaufbau der Infrastruktur.auch die Holländer sind dort gern gesehene Soldaten,aber leider wird alles kontinuierlich durch die Weltpolizei USA zunichte gemacht,weil die sich dort wie die Axt im Wald aufführen und alle friedlichen Vorraussetzungen zunichte machen durch ihre John Wayne Mentalität...die schiessen tatsächlich erst und fragen dann...
der TE hat sich schon auf Seite 1 beleidigt aus dem thread verabschiedet...


----------



## Stancer (23. Juni 2009)

Das sich die amis wie die Axt im Walde aufführen kann man so nicht stehen lassen.

Zum einen sind sie im süden Afghanistans im einsatz, wo sich die ganzen Taliban Hochburgen befinden. Die Bundeswehr ist bewusst in den Norden gegangen, da es dort eine große Ablehnung gegen die Taliban gibt.

Das erst Schiessen und dann fragen wird oftmals verallgemeinert. Das Problem ist, das wenn die ein Fahrzeug auf 20m ran kommen lassen und der Fahrer sich dann in die Luft sprengt sind die Soldaten hinüber. Die Zeichen an den Checkpoints sind überall im Land bekannt. Die Menschen wissen, das sie sich dort nicht schnell annähern dürfen und auf Abstand bleiben müssen bis man es ihnen sagt.
Die Terroristen nutzen dies aber aus, indem sie vermeintliche Zivilisten unbewaffnet auf den CP zurasen lassen. Die Soldaten erkennen dies als einen Angriff und schiessen. Dann stellt sich hinaus, das das Auto harmlos war und der Fahrer nur ein Zivilist und schon haben die Terroristen 20 neue Anhänger angeworben.

Die Briten und Kanadier sind übrigens auch im Süden im Einsatz aber von dene hört man nichts negatives, weil die USA fast immer für alles den Kopf hinhalten. Gegen Taliban und Terroristen ist es quasi unmöglich keine Zivilen opfer zu verursachen.
Die Taliban sind ja auch nicht dumm. Wer glaubt Taliban sind dumme Menschen, die sich stupide nen Bombengürtel umschnallen und sich in die Luft jagen hat absolut keine Ahnung. Die wissen genau wie sie der NATO am effektivsten Schaden können und sie nutzen auch die volle Bandbreite. Die wissen genau wie negativ Kollateralschäden hier von der Bevölkerung aufgenommen werden und genau deshalb provozieren sie diese auch immer wieder aufs neue.

So traurig es auch ist, manchmal lässt sich sowas einfach nicht vermeiden.

Es steht natürlich ausser Frage, das die Deutschen im Umgang mit Menschen deutlich besser geschult sind aber zu behaupten alle Amis würden sich wie Schweine aufführen und wild rumballern ist einfach nur ne Verallgemeinerung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

Cuthullu1980 schrieb:


> langer text


ok ich denke das hat meine ansicht etwas geändert

nicht aber die tatsache das ich nicht zum Bund will


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (23. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok ich denke das hat meine ansicht etwas geändert
> 
> nicht aber die tatsache das ich nicht zum Bund will



Das ist doch dein gutes Recht, das du verweigern kannst. 
Zivildienstleistende werden dringend gebraucht.

Ich kann jedem jungen Mann nur dringend empfehlen sich nicht leichtfertig ausmustern zu lassen, sondern mit dem Wehrberater offen über die beiden Möglichkeiten zu sprechen, und dann eine davon wahr zu nehmen.
Man lernt in beiden Fällen viele wichtige Dinge über sein zukünftiges Leben und über das Zusammenleben einer Gesellschaft.


----------



## Stancer (23. Juni 2009)

Eben, die Leute die behaupten alle Zivildienstleister sind Weicheier sind doch eh nur Idioten. Ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn jemand den Wehrdienst verweigert. Das zeichnet unseren Staat auch aus, das jeder den Wehrdienst verweigern darf. Zivis tragen zudem sehr viel zur Gesellschaft bei und manch einer lernt dort etwas fürs Leben. Z.b. das es gut ist, wenn man sich auf andere verlassen kann und man in unserer Gesellschaft seinen Beitrag leisten muss.

Klar gibts auch die negativen Beispiele wie die Leute, die den ganzen Tag nix machen, rumsaufen und null Verantwortung übernehmen. Die gibts sowohl bei der Bundeswehr als auch bei den Zivis. Aber wo diese Leute im späteren Berufsleben stehen weiss man meistens ziemlich sicher....


----------



## Scrätcher (23. Juni 2009)

Zivieldienst ist absolut nicht verkehrt!

Verpisser sind in meinen Augen die, die sich um Arbeit drücken! Und das gibts beim Bund wie auch im Zivildienst!

Lernen kann man in beiden Bereichen etwas fürs Leben! Und beides ist für die Gesellschaft wichtig!

Nur vergleichbar ist es nicht, weil man ja auch nicht die Brötchen eines Bäckers mit den Uhren eines Uhrmachers vergleicht.

Die Tätigkeiten die man ausführt sind halt völlig unterschiedlich. Und deshalb sollte man sich vorab informieren, was einem besser liegt.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

ok endlich mal n paar leute mit denen man sich da aufm vernünftigen niveau unterhalten kann


also meine sorge an der ganzen geschichte ist im grunde nur das mich mein betrieb nach 9 monaten vermutlich nicht mehr braucht weil sie mich ja sowieso in den 9 monaten ersetzen müssen.
Was könnt ihr mir zu solchen Situationen sagen oder was könntet ihr mir raten zu tun, immo hoffe ich darauf ausgemustert zu werden.

Hüftprobleme und regelmäßige Rückenschmerzen mit leichter Migräne sollten hoffentlich reichen


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (23. Juni 2009)

Du bist per Wehrgesetz während deines Wehrdienstes beurlaubt. 

Das bedeutet das dein Arbeitgeber in der Zeit wo du nicht da bist, sehr wohl einen Ersatz einstellen kann. Er muß dir aber nach Beendigung deines Wehrdienstes deine Stelle sofort wieder zur Verfügung stellen und du mußt sie sofort wieder antreten.

Dein Arbeitgeber muß dich in der Zeit nicht bezahlen, das macht die Bundeswehr. Kranken- und Rentenversicherung läuft ebenfalls über die Bundeswehr. Urlaubsansprüche bekommst du auch von dort.

Theoretisch dürfte dir dein Arbeitgeber 24 Stunden nach Antritt deiner alten Stelle kündigen, denn dein Arbeitsplatzschutz erlischt mit der Aufnahme deiner alten Tätigkeit.
Allerdings greifen dann alle normalen Arbeitsrechtlichen Bestimmungen sofort. 
D.h. es wäre eine betriebsbedingte Kündigung, die mit Abfindung, Rechtsanspruch, Einvernehmen des Betriebsrates und den Arbeitsrechtgesetz übereinstimmen muß.

Exakt das gleiche gilt für den Zivildienst.

Der Gesetzgeber hat da, da er ja zur Chanchengleichcheit verpflichtet ist, schon vorgesorgt.

Es gibti m übrigen die Möglichkeit einen Ersatzdienst anzutreten. Mehrere Jahre, fünf oder sieben, weiß es nicht genau, bei Organisationen wie dem THW, der Feuerwehr, ASB, DRK oder ähnlichem zu sein. Man kann weiter arbeiten, studieren und ein zivilies Leben führen.
Aber man ist halt auf mehrere Jahre gesehen Wochenends oft in diesen Organisationen eingesponnen, hat nachts Alarmbereitschaft usw.
Ersatzdienst ist also nur zu empfehlen, wenn sicher ist das man die nächsten X Jahre an einem Ort bleibt.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

naja erst mal muss er mir nicht wieder meine alte stelle wiedergeben sondern eine gleichgestellte (super das kann er sich ja dann frei definieren was gleichgestellt ist -.-)

noch ein super dann kommi ch wieder krieg von mir aus noch ne kündigung ne kleine abfindung und darf mich in zeiten von wirtschaftskrise durchn arbeitsmarkt kämpfen

oder ich hock nach meiner kündigung noch n paar monate daheim rum bis BOS, FOS wieder ihre Türen öffnet.

Das ist alles scheiße so leids mir tut das sagen zu müssen.


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (23. Juni 2009)

Da die Wehrpflicht nicht erst seit gestern existiert, ist das antreten ebenjenen Dienstes in den Augen der Firmen generell kein Grund, den Ast abzusägen.

Individuell, bei sehr kleinen Firmen z.b., kann das ein Problem sein, aber generell nicht.
Spreche mit deinem Chef offen darüber, am besten NACHDEM du ihn gefragt hast wie gut du bist, ob du übernommen wirst (du bist Azubi oder?) usw. 
Ich garantiere dir die Chance das du Sicherheit bekommst ist viel höher als das du danach dumm dastehst.

Ich habe z.b. nach der Wehrdienstzeit ein halbes Jahr freiwillig länger gedient, um Geld für das bevorstehende Studium zu verdienen und die Zeit bis dahin zu überbrücken.

Bei mir in der Firma werden Azubis unabhängig vom Wehrdienst oder Zivildienst übernommen oder nicht. Falls ein Mitarbeiter seinen Wehrdienst antreten muß, erfährt er das ja mit genug Vorlauf das wir für die Zeit wo er weg ist uns von einer Zeitarbeitsfirma einen gleich qualifizierten Leiharbeiter holen, dessen Vertrag mit dem Ende des Wehrdienstes des Stammmitarbeiters ausläuft.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juni 2009)

Sind Sechs Jahre zmd. beim THW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Cuthullu1980 schrieb:


> Keine Regierung Deutschlands kann die Armee ohne den Bundestag, die gewählte Volksvertretung entsenden. Selbst der Kriegszustand im Angriffsfall muß,selbst wenn er offensichtlich ist, vom Bundestag beschlossen werden. Diese Regelung ist einzigartig in der Welt.
> In den USA ist der Präsident in Krieg und Frieden Oberbefehlshaber der Streitkräfte. Bei uns wird der Bundeskanzler erst im Angriffsfall Oberbefehlshaber. Davor ist es der Verteidigungsminister und der Bundestag. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


Hmm...Merkel im Kampfanzug? Säh sicher lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass sie die nötigen taktischen Anforderungen besässe, um eine Armee zu befehligen. Dann doch lieber der Verteidigungsminister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (23. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm...Merkel im Kampfanzug? Säh sicher lustig aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du  verstehst das falsch. Fr. Merkel würde in einem Kriegsfall bestimmt keine taktischen oder strategischen Befehle ausgeben. Sie hätte dann nen Haufen Generale um sich geschart, die sie beraten. Sie trägt aber dennoch die Verantwortung für jeden Befehl, der ausgegeben wird. Die würde sich auch nur Beraten lassen und was das beste wäre.

Glaubst du etwa G.W. Bush hätte den angriff auf den Irak selbst ausgearbeitet ? Das machen Ranghohe Militärs, die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen als Figuren auf einer Landkarte hin und her zu schieben.

Achja da fällt mir grad was lustiges ein : Ohne Militär gäbe es gar keine Rollenspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0...,625745,00.html


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

n haufen Generäle?? es gibt doch nur 3 bzw. 4


----------



## Stancer (23. Juni 2009)

Naja es gibt ja 4 Generaldienstgrade. Aber man bezeichnet alle nur als General. 4 Sterne Generäle gibts nur wenige das stimmt aber ein 3 Sterne General hat eigentlich genau so viel zu sagen und davon gibts ein paar mehr.

Hier mal ne Liste wie die Bundeswehrführung aussieht : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spitzengliede..._der_Bundeswehr

Und auch die treffen Entscheidungen nicht alleine. Die haben auch wieder Stabsoffiziere unter sich, die denen jeweils zuarbeiten und auch die haben dann Offiziere unter sich usw. Das ganze kann man dann bis auf die unterste Ebene des Gruppen/Zugführers herunterbrechen. Bei der Spitze laufen die Dinge nur zusammen.


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (23. Juni 2009)

@Stancer:

Das ist ja riesig interessant. Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt was vor dem ersten echten Fantasyrollenspiel war, wie es zu diesem ersten echten Fantasy Rollenspiel überhaupt kam.

Du hast grad nebenbei mir eine Frage beantwortet, der ich seit mehr als 10 Jahren nachgehe. Danke!


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juni 2009)

in der Schweiz gibt es nur einen...der wird gewählt im Verteidigungsfall,aber hier bei uns in Deutschland gibt es viele Generäle...man muss auch unterscheiden zwischen 1 Sterne und 4 Sterne ...das ist dann irgendwie Generallleutnant,Generalmajor noch irgendein General und 4-Sterne-General(heisst wirklich so)...alleine die verschiedenen Streikräfte wie Heer,Luftwaffe und Marine haben ja verschiedene Generäle.bei der Marine ist das der Admiral


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juni 2009)

Und das sind die ganzen alten Säcke die ihre Positionen nur durch Vitamin B abgeben.... aufstiegschancen = 0


----------



## Noxiel (23. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Und das sind die ganzen alten Säcke die ihre Positionen nur durch Vitamin B abgeben.... aufstiegschancen = 0



Danke für diesen unqualifizierten und an der Wahrheit vorbeigehenden Beitrag.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juni 2009)

http://www.netzeitung.de/politik/ausland/1386021.html

drei tote soldaten in afghanistan.

was mich an solchen meldungen stört, ausser das wir da unten einen krieg führen und deutsche für die rettung afghanistans sterben, ist der wortlaut solcher meldungen.

wieso wird in D nicht geschrieben, dass sie im krieg gefallen sind? nein, sie sind bei nem ausweichmanöver umgekippt und gestorben. das klingt irgendwie so lächerlich und wird garantiert nicht dem gerecht, was da unten los ist.


edit: die soldaten bauen eben nicht nur brunnen und schulen da unten und sterben dabei, sondern führen einen krieg. dadurch wird die gewaltspirale doch nur nach oben gedreht. es sterben unschuldige und schuldige afghanen. verwandte wollen ihre gefallenen retten. irgendwann ist das ganze land im krieg. und die westliche welt schickt einfach noch mehr soldaten ... seit 8 jahren sind wir jetzt da unten.


----------



## Cørradø (23. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ausser das wir da unten *einen krieg führen*
> wieso wird in D nicht geschrieben, dass sie* im krieg gefallen* sind? nein, sie sind bei nem ausweichmanöver umgekippt und gestorben. das klingt irgendwie so lächerlich und wird garantiert nicht dem gerecht, was da unten los ist.
> edit: die soldaten bauen eben nicht nur brunnen und schulen da unten und sterben dabei, sondern *führen einen krieg*.


Da hast du etwas gründlich missverstanden.
Die BRD führt keinen "Krieg".

@ll: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt habt ihr erst mit dem Thema "Afghanistan" angefangen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juni 2009)

ja ich weiss. die taliban führen krieg und wir verteidigen nur unsere freiheit.

es ist krieg.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> edit: die soldaten bauen eben nicht nur brunnen und schulen da unten und sterben dabei, sondern führen einen krieg. [...]



Und wer beschützt die Brunnenbauer?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ja ich weiss. die taliban führen krieg und wir verteidigen nur unsere freiheit.
> 
> es ist krieg.


ja da ist was dran aber wir sind vom thema abgekommen :/


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juni 2009)

stimmt. worum gings? ;-)


----------



## Cørradø (23. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> stimmt. worum gings? ;-)


Ich glaube der TE wollte wissen, wann er seine Einberufung zu den metallfressenden Hardcorefistern seiner "Lieblingsspezialeinheiten" einberufen wird. Er hat sich allerdings seit Tagen nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet, was ich sehr tragisch finde, weil ich ihm eigentlich vorschlagen wollte, dass er nicht zu warten braucht, sondern sich direkt bei der Fremdenlegion bewerben kann, die wohl noch am ehesten seinem verklärt-elitären Bild einer Streitmacht gleichkommt.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Soweit mir bekannt ist erwartet die Fremdenlegion von heute eine Militärische Grundausbildung als Voraussetzung, sonst wird man da nicht aufgenommen. Mittlerweile werden da nicht mehr einfach Leute verheizt wie früher sondern Spezialisten ausgebildet und eingesetzt. Das bedeutet zum Bund müsste er so oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Ahja, was man übrigens nicht tun sollte um den Militärdienst zu verweigern ist, sich selbst sein eigener Grossvater zu werden. Dazu beachte man bitte folgenden Text:

Dies ist ein echter Text mit der Bitte um Befreiung des Militärdienstes in Italien. (Ob das stimmt weiss ich allerdings auch nicht)
********************************************* 
_Sehr geehrter Herr Verteidigungsminister! 

Erlauben Sie mir bitte die Freiheit, Ihnen respektvoll folgendes zu 
unterbreiten und ich bitte Sie um Ihre wohlwollende Bemühung, die Angelegenheit rasch zu bearbeiten. 

Zur Zeit warte ich auf den Einzug ins Militär, bin 24 Jahre alt und 
mit einer 44jährigen Witwe verheiratet, welche eine Tochter von 25 
Jahren hat. Mein Vater hat besagte Tochter geheiratet. Somit ist 
mein Vater mein Schwiegersohn geworden, da er ja die Tochter meiner 
Frau geheiratet hat. Zudem ist meine Tochter meine Stiefmutter 
geworden, da sie ja meinen Vater geheiratet hat. 

Meine Frau und ich haben letzen Januar einen Sohn bekommen. Dieser 
ist Bruder der Frau meines Vaters, somit der Schwager meines Vaters. 
Ausserdem ist es auch mein Onkel, da er ja der Bruder meiner 
Stiefmutter ist. Mein Sohn ist also mein Onkel. 

Die Frau meines Vaters hat an Weihnachten einen Sohn bekommen, der 
zugleich mein Bruder ist, da er ja Sohn meines Vaters ist, und mein 
Enkel ist, weil er Sohn der Tochter meiner Frau ist. 

Ich bin also der Bruder meines Enkels und da der Ehemann der Mutter 
einer Person ja der Vater ist, resultiert, dass ich der Vater der 
Tochter meiner Frau bin und Bruder ihres Sohnes. 

Also bin ich mein Grossvater. 

Nach diesen Erklärungen, sehr geehrter Herr Minister, bitte ich Sie, 
mich von der Militärdienstpflicht zu befreien, da das Gesetz 
verbietet, dass Vater, Sohn und Enkel zugleich Militärdienst 
leisten. 

Ich bin von Ihrem Verständnis, hoch verehrter Herr Minister, 
überzeugt, und bitte Sie, meine vorzügliche Hochachtung zu 

********************* 

PS: In den Akten dieses Falles steht: 
Der besagte junge Mann wird wegen psychischer Unstabilität und 
beunruhigender mentaler Störungen, verstärkt durch ein gestörtes 
Familienklima, vom Militärdienst befreit._


----------



## Noxiel (23. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt ist erwartet die Fremdenlegion von heute eine Militärische Grundausbildung als Voraussetzung, sonst wird man da nicht aufgenommen. Mittlerweile werden da nicht mehr einfach Leute verheizt wie früher sondern Spezialisten ausgebildet und eingesetzt. Das bedeutet zum Bund müsste er so oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe mich mal eben auf der offiziellen Seite umgesehen und die Fremdenlegion nimmt noch immer jeden Freiwilligen ob militärisch erfahren oder ungedient.
http://www.legion-recrute.com/de/


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

_Bedingungen zur Verpflichtung
Musterung ohne Ausnahme in Frankreich (Mutterland)
(Freie Unterkunft und Verpflegung)

Erste Auslese in einem der Informations - oder Bewerbungsbüros 
Musterung in Aubagne (Südfrankreich, bei Marseille) : 
Psychotechnische Tests 
Ärztliche Untersuchung 
Sporttest (luc-leger "navette") 
Falls Annahme, Unterschrift eines Erstvertrags von 5 Jahren mit der Fremdenlegion 
Später besteht die Möglichkeit weitere Verträge von 6 Monaten bis 3 oder 5 Jahre zu unterschreiben. 

Altersspanne zwischen 17 und 40 Jahren
Mit jedem möglichen Familienstand (verheiratet oder ledig) werden Sie als ledig verpflichtet.
Vorlage eines Identitätsnachweis
Sie müssen körperlich tauglich sein ohne Einschränkungen an allen Orten zu dienen_

Nunja, ich denke sie werden da die Vergangenheit auf alle Fälle berücksichtigen. Wenn man aus gutem Grund untauglich war wird man wohl auch so nicht in die Fremdenlegion kommen. Aber versuchen kann mans auf alle Fälle, wenns einem wirklich wichtig ist.


----------



## Stancer (23. Juni 2009)

Das mit der Meldung und den 3 Soldaten die da umgekommen sind. Da gibt es schon ewig eine Diskussion drüber. Der Bundeswehrverband hat seit Jahren gefordert, das es heissen muss das deutsche Soldaten "gefallen" sind.

Die Regierung hat dies nie gemacht, weil sie eben nicht zugeben will, das es ein Kampf/Kriegseinsatz ist. In Deutschland glauben die Leute ja wirklich wir bauen da unten nur Brunnen und Häuser. Seit kurzem aber müssen Verluste als "gefallen" angebeben werden um die Soldaten zu ehren, die ihr Leben für die Freiheit gegeben haben. Das "Kämpfen" auch unter die Aufgaben des Mandats fällt wird gerne verschwiegen. Lest euch mal das Mandat durch, wenn ihr könnt. Deutsche Soldaten dürfen überall in Afghanistan zu Kampfhandlungen herangezogen werden, wenn dies dazu dient Verbündeten oder eigenen Truppen zu Hilfe zu kommen. Wird alles durch das Mandat abgedeckt aber wenn davon gesprochen wird wird immer nur gesagt das Mandat beinhaltet nur Schutz und Wiederaufbauaufgaben !

In der Meldung steht nichts von "gefallen" weil die Soldaten nicht durch eine Kampfhandlung ums Leben gekommen sind ! Es war ein Unfall. D.h. keiner der Beteiligten wollte den Tod des anderen herbeirufen. Soldaten die hier in Deutschland vom Bus überfahren werden, gelten ja auch nicht als "gefallen".

Das wäre so als wenn man schreiben würde "Bei einem Unfall auf der A3 wurden 3 Personen umgebracht"


----------



## Cuthullu1980 (23. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> http://www.netzeitung.de/politik/ausland/1386021.html
> 
> drei tote soldaten in afghanistan.
> 
> ...



Weißt du warum die Meldungen so wenig eindeutig sind?
Wie ich ja bereits sagte will die deutsche Öffentlichkeit davon nichts hören. Auf der anderen Seite will aber auch keiner beim einkaufen in die Luft gejagt werden. 

Wir können froh sein das es so wenige Opfer gibt. Die deutsche ISAF ist unterdessen dort täglich in tödliche Feuergefechte verwickelt. Der scharfe Schuß im Gefecht ist nichts außergewöhnliches mehr.

Die Russen sind schon rausgeflogen aus diesem Land.

Meiner Meinung nach bestehen zwei Optionen, die muß aber die UNO tragen, sonst sind sie völkerrechtswidrig.

1. Totaler Rückzug. Vorteil ist das es politischen Erfolg bringt, nicht wenig. davon. Es sterben keine deutschen Soldaten mehr, mittelfristig. 
Nachteil ist das wir ein Volk in der Gewalt von Fanatikern und Diktatoren zurücklassen, schutzlos. Und wir müßten die Grenzen der EU massiv aufrüsten, inkl. High Tech Abwehrsystemen, massiven Kontrollen bei Ein- und Ausreise sowie einhergehende weitere Einschränkung der Bürgerrechte. Weil die Fanatiker werden dann zu uns kommen.

2. Eingestehen was Afghanistan und Pakistan ist, ein Kriegsschauplatz. Und das ganze als Krieg betrachten. Schwerstes Gerät rüberschaffen, massiv verstärken und dann auch den Krieg mit allen Konsequenzen unter größtmöglichem Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung führen. Hinterher müssen wir dann die Leute fragen wie sin Zukunft leben wollen, und ihnen dann auch Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe massiv einräumen, um genau den FRIEDLICHEN Staat zu bauen den SIE, nicht wir, wollen.
Vorteil hier ist das die Bedrohung nicht an unseren Grenzen nagt und wir ein Volk nicht im Stich lassen. Nachteil ist der, das wir Krieg führen, es werden Menschen sterben, viele Menschen.

Und über allem schweben die Atombomben Pakistans. Das Land ist destabilisiert, die Taliban und ihre Verbündeten strecken bereits die and nach diesen Waffen aus. Und sie werden sie, wenn sie sie haben, auch einsetzen. Ob als Atomexplosion oder schmutzige Bombe, selbst wenn die unmittelbaren Verluste gering sein können, aber nicht müssen, die langfristigen Folgen wären katastrohpal.

Diese Wahl muß die EU mit der UNO treffen, notfalls ohne die USA. Sie ist nicht leicht, aber notwendig, und zwar jetzt.
Und unsere Regierung sollte für sich diese Wahl auch treffen, dieses rumschleichen um den heißen Brei, das heimliche Einschränken meiner Bürgerrechte, das Lügen, ich habe es satt. Ich habe es auch satt das auch ich als Staatsbürger der Bundeswehr ein kleines Stück diesen Auftrag mit erteilt habe und ihn ein kleines Stück zu verantworten habe, und unsere Volksvertreter lassen die Soldaten moralisch im Stich.

Denn wir haben sie dorthin geschickt, mittels des von usn gewählten Bundestages. Wir alle haben den Einsatzbefehl gegeben. Denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> *********************************************
> _Sehr geehrter Herr Verteidigungsminister!
> [...]
> *********************
> ...




Wie geil ist das denn?
Ich hab Tränen gelacht, danke danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (23. Juni 2009)

_Stunden nach dem tragischen Tod der drei Deutschen teilte Verteidigungsminister Franz Josef Jung (CDU) am Rande eines Truppenbesuchs in Kiel den erneuten Tod von Deutschen bei Kunduz mit. Er sagte: "Ich habe Ihnen eine traurige Nachricht zu überbringen. *Drei Soldaten sind in Afghanistan im Einsatz für den Frieden gefallen.*" Mit einer Schweigeminute gedachten die Teilnehmer der Toten._

Man sieht, das man nun also auch von der Regierungsseite von "gefallen" spricht.

Es ist tragisch und man muss leider auch sagen, das die deutschen dennoch noch wenig "bluten" mussten. Oftmals hatten sie in der Vergangenheit auch glück. Wer mal mit jedem geredet hat, der gerade ausm Einsatz kam weiss das es dort unten täglich zu angriffen auf deutsche Soldaten gibt. Wir erfahren hier halt nur nichts davon. Die Regierung versucht halt einfach das Bild des "Aufbaueinsatzes" zu wahren.

Ist ja auch logisch : sobald Fr. Merkel sagen würde, das dei Deutschen dort unten im Krieg sind, würde die Zustimmung für den Einsatz wohl rapide zurück gehen.


----------



## Dietrich (23. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Danke für diesen unqualifizierten und an der Wahrheit vorbeigehenden Beitrag.



Sorry, das ich deine Traumwelt zerstöre. Aber leider sieht es so in einigen Teilbereichen der BW aus.

MfG


----------



## Noxiel (23. Juni 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ist ja auch logisch : sobald Fr. Merkel sagen würde, das dei Deutschen dort unten im Krieg sind, würde die Zustimmung für den Einsatz wohl rapide zurück gehen.



So sarkastisch es klingt, erst bei solchen Meldungen bekommt ein Großteil der Bevölkerung wohl erst mit, dass sich die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan engagiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dietrich schrieb:


> Sorry, das ich deine Traumwelt zerstöre. Aber leider sieht es so in einigen Teilbereichen der BW aus.
> 
> MfG



Ich diene bereits seit mehr als sieben Jahren beim Militär, soviel zum Thema Traumwelt, und jetzt wäre ich dir für ein paar Beispiele aus diesen Teilbereichen der Bundeswehr dankbar.


----------



## Cørradø (23. Juni 2009)

Mir widerstrebt es weiter offtopic zu schreiben, aber was hier so angeführt wird ist ja haaresträubend.



Cuthullu1980 schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite will aber auch keiner beim einkaufen in die Luft gejagt werden.


Jaaaaa.... in den Regalen, insbesondere der Discounter, lauern die Taliban. Gleich neben den Glutamat-Chips und dem Dosenbier!
Ließt sich, als seist du an Dick Cheneys Lippen gehangen, als er "von Gottes Gnaden" in den Krieg gezogen ist...
Die Rote Gefahr ist Geschichte, die Gelbe Gefahr war gestern, die wurden erfolgreich in den Kapitalismus asimiliert... nein, es erinnert mich an die Fortsetzung zum Spot von "Bowling for Columbine" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPBHtjZmSpw) *"oh no, we're all gonna die!"*


> Der scharfe Schuß im Gefecht ist nichts außergewöhnliches mehr.


Ich glaube in einem "Gefecht" wird, seidem Schwerter und Säbel überholt sind, schon per Definition scharf geschossen.


> Die Russen sind schon rausgeflogen aus diesem Land.


Ich glaube "die Russen" haben sich zurückgezogen!
Und warum?
Weil, ohne die tatsächlichen Abzugsbedingungen zu berücksichtigen, unter anderem "die Taliban", so merkwürdig das klingt, ihnen einen zermürbenden Guerillakrieg mit *US*-*A*merikanischen Waffen geliefert haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von wem bekommt Johnny Rambo denn so aufopfernde Unterstützung in RamboIII???
Homebrew!



> 2. Eingestehen was Afghanistan und Pakistan ist, ein Kriegsschauplatz. Und das ganze als Krieg betrachten. Schwerstes Gerät rüberschaffen, massiv verstärken und dann auch den Krieg mit allen Konsequenzen unter größtmöglichem Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung führen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 o...m...g...
Mit "burn, motherf*er, burn" den M60 beschallend, wie im Videospiel per Knöpfchendruck, Städte einäschern... mit "P0mpg0ns und Adombombn"... es soll ja wirklich Leute gegen die sich beim Gedanken an sowas aufgeilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie du dann am Ende noch die Kurve zur innerdeutschen Politik kriegst... beeindruckend.
Feinstes Stammtischniveau.
Ich leg dir "Die klügsten Männer der Welt" von den Ärzten (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzdb5JfRQU4) ans Herz. Vorausgesetzt du verstehst Ironie.


----------



## Dietrich (23. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich diene bereits seit mehr als sieben Jahren beim Militär, soviel zum Thema Traumwelt, und jetzt wäre ich dir für ein paar Beispiele aus diesen Teilbereichen der Bundeswehr dankbar.



Selbst erlebt in den Bereichen LwAusbRgt (Battalions und Regiments Ebene), wie auch in Bereich SDL und LWA. 
Ich behaupte nicht, das es überall so ist. Aber jemanden unterstellen, er lebe in einer Traumwelt nur weil er es behauptet ist nicht richtig.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Mir widerstrebt es weiter offtopic zu schreiben, aber was hier so angeführt wird ist ja haaresträubend.
> 
> 
> Jaaaaa.... in den Regalen, insbesondere der Discounter, lauern die Taliban. Gleich neben den Glutamat-Chips und dem Dosenbier!
> ...



Als ob eine Untertreibung der Problematik nicht genauso am Thema vorbeigeht wie die Überspitzung. *hmpf*
Und wenn mich nicht alles trügt waren selbst im Kalten Krieg an Bahnsteigen platzierte Bombenkoffer eher die Seltenheit. Die Gefahr, die gerade und verstärkt von Konvertiten ausgeht, hat für mich doch eine ganz andere Tragweite als der Systemkampf von Kommunismus zu Kapitalismus.



Dietrich schrieb:


> Selbst erlebt in den Bereichen LwAusbRgt (Battalions und Regiments Ebene), wie auch in Bereich SDL und LWA.
> Ich behaupte nicht, das es überall so ist. Aber jemanden unterstellen, er lebe in einer Traumwelt nur weil er es behauptet ist nicht richtig.



a) Du hast mir vorgeworfen in einer Traumwelt zu leben, nicht umgekehrt.
b) In den vorherigen Beiträgen ging es um die Generalität und um Terrorsatans tatsächlich völligen deplazierten Hinweis, dass dort ausschließlich Vitamin B für die Stellung sorgt. Da du jetzt mit Batallion (meist Oberstleutnant) und Regiment (meist Oberst) nichts zu meiner und Terrorsatans Aussage hinzufügst, frage ich mich, was du denn in den betroffenen Stäben erlebt hast, dass Führungspositionen ausschließlich durch Vitamin B besetzt werden?


----------



## Dietrich (23. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> a) Du hast mir vorgeworfen in einer Traumwelt zu leben, nicht umgekehrt.
> b) In den vorherigen Beiträgen ging es um die Generalität und um Terrorsatans tatsächlich völligen deplazierten Hinweis, dass dort ausschließlich Vitamin B für die Stellung sorgt. Da du jetzt mit Batallion (meist Oberstleutnant) und Regiment (meist Oberst) nichts zu meiner und Terrorsatans Aussage hinzufügst, frage ich mich, was du denn in den betroffenen Stäben erlebt hast, dass Führungspositionen ausschließlich durch Vitamin B besetzt werden?



zu a) Ups sorry, stimmt. Das muss ich korrigieren. Zuviele Fenster und zuviele Themen. 
        Ok, dann ändere ich meine Aussage zu folgender:
        Jemanden vorwerfen er äussere sich unqualifiziert und an der Wahrheit vorbeigehend, nur weil du es selber noch nicht erlebt hast, ist nicht richtig.
zu b) In der SDL und im LWA sitzen auch andere Dienstränge. Ich konnte das rumgeschachere mit den Führungspositionen auf allen Ebenen beobachten.  
        Ich will nicht behaupten, das das immer so ist. Aber bei einem oder dem anderen ist es 100%ig so gelaufen. Traurig aber wahr.

MfG


----------



## Stancer (23. Juni 2009)

Das mag sicher stimmen, das es Stellen gibt wo sowas vorkommt. Aber ist sowas im zivilen anders ? Das läuft doch überall gleich ab.

Die Bundeswehr ist da sogar noch am wenigsten betroffen, denn dort entscheidet die Stammdienststelle ob jemand z.b. Berufssoldat wird und nicht der direkte Vorgesetzte.

Das sich die Generäle quasi "hochgeschlafen" haben stimmt überhaupt nicht. Die haben sich die Ränge hart erarbeitet. Ich weiss es, weil ich von 2002-2004 im Stab der 7. Panzerdivision war und damals war dort der heutige Amtschef vom Heeresamt dort General der Division. Er kam als erstes und ging als letztes, jeden Tag. Auf diversen Übungen kam man mit ihm auch mal ins Gespräch.

Ich lernte seitdem auch noch 2 andere Generäle kennen und von "alten Säcken, die ihren Posten nicht freiwillig räumen" kann überhaupt keine Rede sein !!


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Juni 2009)

also irgendwie trifft das doch alles nicht mehr wirklich das thema.
hab mal etwas in der suche rum gespielt und den thread hier gefunden. passt zwar von der überschrift auch nicht ganz, aber da wurden schon ne menge gute argumente von beiden seiten gebracht die hier gut zu passen. vielleicht wär es besser die diskussion da fort zu führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

